# 93fullsize's builds



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i just wanted to share a couple of my builds i did last year.. hope you like, but i build for my pleasure!! :biggrin: 

heres a couple my caddys..



heres a 69 camero...


couple caprices....



ill put a couple more pics later... hope you all like. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Homie keep up the good work.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

x-2


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Your rides look clean.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks homies!! i learn more and more with every build!! :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

you should use photobucket so your pics are bigger

besides that :thumbsup: i like them a lot, I love that first caddy for some reason


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks homie!! ill have to try that. im still learning how to upload pics. i have more models i'd like to upload!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE RIDES


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice caddies and glasshouses :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres a couple more..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy: thanks guys!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

truck looks familiar,,,


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides lookin' nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 19 2008, 11:04 PM~9736809
> *Rides lookin' nice! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

keep it up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: thanks homie!! i have a couple more builds i want to take pics of but gotta get my camera back. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice rides. I like them caddys


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2008, 10:35 PM~9751780
> *nice rides.    I like them caddys
> *



thanks homie!! :biggrin: i have a couple more i wanna build just dont know what i wanna do with them yet!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

here are some older builds i've done


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

sorry double posts :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you paint the hummer wht or is it tha factory color


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

its a the shitty testors white


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

here some more builds that i got done last month :biggrin:

this is half diecast and plastic


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

And my latest build...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Man those are some nice builds... that '58 is sick :0 :0 and I like that Merc too, I got one of those in the works


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 58 is nice! :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just foil the top and the windows and stuff,

AND U GOT URSELF A SHOW WINNER!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: thanks for the props homies!! im pretty satisfied with the out come of the 58! yea i look at it and i think it needs the foil too!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 8 2008, 10:30 PM~9899645
> *Man those are some nice builds... that '58 is sick :0  :0  and I like that Merc too, I got one of those in the works
> *


cant wait to see that merc homie!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 12 2008, 07:39 PM~9927354
> *cant wait to see that merc homie!!!
> *


Cool bro I'll be posting some progress pics of it in the Dynasty topic soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 8 2008, 09:33 PM~9899675
> *that 58 is nice!    :0
> *



X2 homie!   :wow:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

good lookin builds man, i really like that cuda'


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

..


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i like the green impala bro very nice very clean


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 12 2008, 09:56 PM~9928707
> *Cool bro I'll be posting some progress pics of it in the Dynasty topic soon! :biggrin:
> *


sweet homie!! ill be watchin for it!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 12 2008, 09:58 PM~9928725
> *X2 homie!     :wow:
> *


thanks homie!! congrats on makin the M.C.B.A!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 12 2008, 10:05 PM~9928799
> *good lookin builds man, i really like that cuda'
> *


 Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 12 2008, 10:11 PM~9928861
> *i like the green impala bro very nice very clean
> *


i appreciate homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 8 2008, 05:59 PM~9899363
> *And my latest build...
> 
> 
> ...


damn..... thats a nice 58 man.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

x-2 thats sweet


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i made the same one almost same color like 2 years ago


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 12 2008, 11:09 PM~9929560
> *damn..... thats a nice 58 man....  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the props homie!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 13 2008, 10:53 AM~9932379
> *x-2 thats sweet
> *


thanks bro!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 13 2008, 10:59 AM~9932416
> *i made the same one almost same color like 2 years ago
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice homie!! i wanted to do that "almost" orginal color :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice ..I love the color...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks bro!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

nice 58 !!!
also like those 2 caprices you did too !! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 13 2008, 01:07 PM~9933299
> *nice 58 !!!
> also like those 2 caprices you did too !!  :thumbsup:
> *


thabks alot homie!! i have another caprice i wanna do but im workin on a lac right now!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

clean 58 FULLSIZE , likin the color


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good...keep up the good work...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks fellas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres a couple more of mine i just built...enjoy!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Caddy...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... that caddy and caprice are both tight.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2008, 10:38 PM~10046813
> *damn homie..... that caddy and caprice are both tight....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thought i'd bump my topic up


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

some OLDER builds of mine..
70 monte..
























59 impy..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

my 64 drop..
















63 impy..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

and my newest to my collection thanks to BIGGC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: Looks good at it's new home.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple more builds...
70 impy..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres my 67 but the clear i put on messed with the paint and cracked it...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres where the paint cracked


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that 67 is nice too bad about the paint


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 20 2008, 10:15 AM~10458834
> *nice builds that 67 is nice too bad about the paint
> *


thanks. yea the candy laid nice but when i laid the clear it cracked :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice builds. one thing that will help the looks of em is if you blackwash the grille.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good man.....sucks about the clear.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i feel ya bro..... was the clear over walmart HOK?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 20 2008, 02:18 PM~10460100
> *Looking good man.....sucks about the clear.
> *


thanks bro! yea i guess kustom kolor switched there laquer line to enamel or something like that and i used the old clear on the new line


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2008, 02:36 PM~10460186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea that sucks when you know the shit laid good then you think that clear will make it pop, then this shit happens :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Jan 19 2008, 04:43 PM~9734284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD IN PERSON AT THE SHOW IN LIMA


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Jan 19 2008, 04:43 PM~9734284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 27 2008, 11:18 AM~10513962
> *LOOKING GOOD IN PERSON AT THE SHOW IN LIMA
> *


thanks alot homie!!! it was great meeting you and your builds were great !!!!!!! CONGRATS on all the wins!! ill have to post some pics up of the "BEST PAINT AWARD" hno: hno: and post your big rig and trailer up :wow: :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 27 2008, 11:24 AM~10513991
> *WHERE WAS THIS, FRANK?
> *


the caprice was in a box, didnt even think of that car until you said this :banghead:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2008, 01:42 PM~10514098
> *thanks alot homie!!! it was great meeting you and your builds were great !!!!!!! CONGRATS on all the wins!! ill have to post some pics up of the "BEST PAINT AWARD" hno:  hno: and post your big rig and trailer up :wow:  :wow:
> *


 WE DID HAVE A LOT OF FUN AT THE END. :biggrin: NOT HE BEST PAINT BUT THE THIRD BEST PAINT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HERES THE 53FT DROPDECK  








AND THE FOAM


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy: that drop is bad as hell!!!! wish i would have seen that in person and thats some pshycadelic shit there :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres some pics from the Lima show in ohio...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lima Ohio? My ex used to go to college there, used to go to some wild ass parties over there.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

WTF WITH ALL THE LINDBURG HOPPERS ON THE TABLE?????


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 27 2008, 03:25 PM~10515160
> *WTF WITH ALL THE LINDBURG HOPPERS ON THE TABLE?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bro i wondered the same thing! we had some strange peeps up in the show!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2008, 02:33 PM~10515184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10514308
> *WE DID HAVE A LOT OF FUN AT THE END. :biggrin: NOT HE BEST PAINT BUT THE THIRD BEST PAINT. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and this is what we were talking about :| 
















sorry bout the pics, the paint was just GLEAMING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2008, 02:48 PM~10515248
> *and this is what we were talking about :|
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?????


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thats what me and modelsbyroni said!!! we were like :scrutinize: :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2008, 03:45 PM~10515519
> *thats what me and modelsbyroni said!!! we were like :scrutinize:  :loco:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


The top of the seats are right up against the windshield!

Is there a big crack problem in Lima?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 27 2008, 04:54 PM~10515568
> *The top of the seats are right up against the windshield!
> 
> Is there a big crack problem in Lima?
> *


 :| 






















































:yes:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Apr 27 2008, 05:29 PM~10515170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO. JUST WOMEN WITH BEARDS THAT TURN OUT TO B A DUDE. IT BROUGHT 49 MODELS AND WE COULD PICK THEM ALL OUT. THAT INCLUDES THE LINDBERG TOYS AND THIRD BEST PAINT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 27 2008, 06:09 PM~10515939
> *NO. JUST WOMEN WITH BEARDS THAT TURN OUT TO B A DUDE. IT BROUGHT 49 MODELS AND WE COULD PICK THEM ALL OUT. THAT INCLUDES THE LINDBERG TOYS AND THIRD BEST PAINT. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2008, 02:21 PM~10515142
> *heres some pics from the Lima show in ohio...
> 
> 
> ...


hey u got pics of number 19?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 27 2008, 06:20 PM~10515986
> *hey u got pics of number 19?
> *


 :no: sorry i should have though!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 27 2008, 08:20 PM~10515986
> *hey u got pics of number 19?
> *


THE BEARDED CHICK/DUDE DID THAT. BELEIVE ME YOU DON'T WANT TO GET ANY CLOSER. IT JUST GETS WORST. ITS PAINTED WITH A BRUSH.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

# 19 looks like a big shit


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

lol, 2 bad, it looked good from far away...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 27 2008, 06:30 PM~10516029
> *THE BEARDED CHICK/DUDE DID THAT. BELEIVE ME YOU DON'T WANT TO GET ANY CLOSER. IT JUST GETS WORST. ITS PAINTED WITH A BRUSH.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no prob with the pics homie :biggrin: your builds were AWSOME bro!! and congrat on all the wins to!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 27 2008, 06:34 PM~10516045
> *lol, 2 bad, it looked good from far away...
> *


yea REAL FAAAAAAAAR away!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2008, 08:37 PM~10516061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: no prob with the pics homie  :biggrin: your builds were AWSOME bro!! and congrat on all the wins to!! :thumbsup:
> *


6 OUT OF 8 AINT BAD. I'M GEUSSING U DONT HAVE PIX OF THE GENERAL LEE MUSTANG WITH THE 1 PAINTED ON BACKWARDS GOIN DOWN THE DRAG STRIP RUNNIN OVER THE LEGO PPL.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 27 2008, 05:40 PM~10516076
> *6 OUT OF 8 AINT BAD. I'M GEUSSING U DONT HAVE PIX OF THE GENERAL LEE MUSTANG WITH THE 1 PAINTED ON BACKWARDS GOIN DOWN THE DRAG STRIP RUNNIN OVER THE LEGO PPL.
> *


What?

Man, I was just kidding about the "crack problem in Lima", but maybe I was onto something!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 27 2008, 06:40 PM~10516076
> *6 OUT OF 8 AINT BAD. I'M GEUSSING U DONT HAVE PIX OF THE GENERAL LEE MUSTANG WITH THE 1 PAINTED ON BACKWARDS GOIN DOWN THE DRAG STRIP RUNNIN OVER THE LEGO PPL.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: i never thought of taking a pic of that backwards 01. i was to impressed of the 3rd best paint on the El'camero-ino


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 27 2008, 06:42 PM~10516086
> *What?
> 
> Man, I was just kidding about the "crack problem in Lima", but maybe I was onto something!
> *


i told you there was LOL


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2008, 08:45 PM~10516110
> *:banghead:  :banghead: i never thought of taking a pic of that backwards 01. i was to impressed of the 3rd best paint on the El'camero-ino
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, DAMN, DAMN!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Wait a minute here, you're saying that that, uh, thing placed 3rd for best paint? That's ridiculous! :angry:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 27 2008, 07:13 PM~10516307
> *Wait a minute here, you're saying that that, uh, thing placed 3rd for best paint? That's ridiculous! :angry:
> *


 :yessad: that THING placed 3rd


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

latest build :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

some interior pics...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

there ya go!!!i love that thing!!those wheels set it off!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

and the final product :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cleanest build yet!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 26 2008, 06:57 PM~10740289
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks homie!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 Wow :0 Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

this ones on the workbench as we speak :cheesy: 
























































:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@May 26 2008, 07:05 PM~10740330
> *:0 Wow :0  Looks great :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@May 26 2008, 06:05 PM~10740330
> *:0 Wow :0  Looks great :thumbsup:
> *


X2 both are great looking!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN FRANK, THAT CADDY IS POPPIN. WHICH TOYOTA KIT IS THAT? GOT 3 BLUEFINS WITH A WHITE TRUCK ON DA BOX THIS WEEK OFF EBAY.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 26 2008, 09:44 PM~10741190
> *DAMN FRANK, THAT CADDY IS POPPIN. WHICH TOYOTA KIT IS THAT? GOT 3 BLUEFINS WITH A WHITE TRUCK ON DA BOX THIS WEEK OFF EBAY.
> *


thanks Jerome!!!! its the one with the red truck on the box  it was at hobbylobby and i just had to pick it up!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10740964
> *X2 both are great looking!!
> *


thanks Biggc!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 26 2008, 09:52 PM~10741257
> *thanks Jerome!!!! its the one with the red truck on the box   it was at hobbylobby and i just had to pick it up!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres the hilux i finished :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out nice i like the color i always wanted that version cause the wheels and the shell


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 2 2008, 11:04 PM~10784586
> *came out nice i like the color i always wanted that version cause the wheels and the shell
> *


x2 very  I like to color too... great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

trucks lookin good! :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Box Wheels or Aftermarket ?????????????? :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY NICE BUILD !!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jun 3 2008, 12:58 PM~10787198
> *Box Wheels or Aftermarket ?????????????? :0
> *


box


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 3 2008, 01:04 AM~10784586
> *came out nice i like the color i always wanted that version cause the wheels and the shell
> *


thanks bro!! yea i like it because i can take the cap off :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jun 3 2008, 10:40 AM~10786287
> *x2 very   I like to color too... great work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 3 2008, 11:03 AM~10786437
> *trucks lookin good! :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 3 2008, 01:14 PM~10787300
> * VERY NICE BUILD !!
> *


thanks ALOT Mr. 1/16th :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

new one on the bench!! :biggrin: 









started on the interior, got some flocking done


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

looks pretty flocking good.. :biggrin: sorry had to say it..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro there are some awsome builds up in here
good job bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 3 2008, 05:21 PM~10789265
> *damn bro there are some awsome builds up in here
> good job bro
> *


thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 3 2008, 04:53 PM~10789050
> *looks pretty flocking good.. :biggrin:  sorry had to say it..
> *


i knew somebody was gonna say that :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks bro!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 26 2008, 01:07 PM~10740338
> *this ones on the workbench as we speak :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


this truck looks lick :0 makes me want to get one too  get some outside finished pics homie.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks homie!!!! ill get some when i come back from vacation bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CLEAN MINI


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 4 2008, 05:26 PM~10798538
> *CLEAN MINI
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i got some outside pics for ya rollinoldskoo :biggrin: 
























































:biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Love the color.. Looks really good.. Only thing i would add would be trim out the windows..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 6 2008, 12:39 AM~10810058
> *Love the color.. Looks really good.. Only thing i would add would be trim out the windows..
> *


thanks homie!! i was thinking that to. maybe like black trim!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM THATS CLEAN !!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I used the bmf black chrome trim on mine.. It looks ok.. the black stuff is a little thicker then regualr chrome so its a little trickier to use..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 6 2008, 12:46 AM~10810156
> *:0 DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM THATS CLEAN !!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro!! means alot comin from you!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i have some around here some where ill try it or some chrome when i get back from vacation :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

66 wagon... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

and my newest project....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: enjoy!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WENT 4 A LITTLE MUSCLE THIS TIME. :thumbsup: LOOKS REAL GOOD, FRANK. :yes:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Jerome!!! yea wanted to switch the lineup a bit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds looking great man!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks C!! ill get the package on monday, they delievered it on saturday and my wife didnt work so tomorrow ill have it!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

outside pic of my wagon...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BEEN BUSY FRANK? :roflmao: LOOKS GOOD IN THE SUN.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good. I like the woodgrain on the interior. Looks like it came with the kit but if not.... Where'd u get it??? :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2008, 06:26 PM~11133505
> *Looks good. I like the woodgrain on the interior. Where'd u get it??? :biggrin:
> *


it comes with the kit :biggrin: very nice kit i might add!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 20 2008, 06:22 PM~11133486
> *BEEN BUSY FRANK? :roflmao: LOOKS GOOD IN THE SUN.
> *


yea its all i can do to stay outta the heat!!! :biggrin: thanks!!


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Builds are lookin good!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Jul 20 2008, 08:24 PM~11134107
> *Builds are lookin good!
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

70 stang complete :biggrin: ....
























































































enjoy


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

freakn cool mustang . would love to see one drive by like that . and the speaker box in the wagon looks real good .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 24 2008, 10:31 PM~11172544
> *freakn cool mustang . would love to see one drive by like that . and the speaker box in the wagon looks real good .
> *


thanks homie.... i would love to have a stang like this :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Stang looks good man!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks homie!!! i got some pics im gonna throw up in here of the 67 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 24 2008, 10:12 PM~11172933
> *thanks homie!!! i got some pics im gonna throw up in here of the 67 :biggrin:
> *


Sounds kool man. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

stang looks good the wood in the interior looks real


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET. BOX STOCK STANG FOR THE NEXT SHOW? WHAT, U TRYIN 2 COMPETE AGAINST THE BEARDED CHICK/DUDE. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2008, 08:43 AM~11175744
> *stang looks good the wood in the interior looks real
> *


thanks bro!! yea the kit is really nice ALOT of extras!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 25 2008, 10:09 AM~11175990
> *SWEET. BOX STOCK STANG FOR THE NEXT SHOW? WHAT, U TRYIN 2 COMPETE AGAINST THE BEARDED CHICK/DUDE.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: someones gotta show that dude/chick whats up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres another GREAT purchase from the homie BIGGC :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

man thats sweet !!!!!!! nice score homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
that will look real nice alongside that glasshouse you got awhile ago !!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

like this??? :biggrin: 
























thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:cheesy: man them some nice cars .so you boght them bouth from biggC.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

yea BIGGC is an excellent builder :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im proud to own them :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i realy like the paint jobs on them. good choice.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They look good in their new home. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 25 2008, 02:57 PM~11178075
> *They look good in their new home.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 25 2008, 02:00 PM~11177683
> *i realy like the paint jobs on them. good choice.
> *


YEA...the paint is  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 25 2008, 11:55 AM~11177093
> *like this??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yep like that :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice score that 67 is badass so is the glasshouse


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2008, 07:54 PM~11180233
> *nice score that 67 is badass so is the glasshouse
> *


yea they are badass builds :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

havent been on lately computer took a shit... so this is my latest....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 31 2008, 06:01 PM~11486423
> *havent been on lately computer took a shit... so this is my latest....
> 
> 
> ...



did you use primer homie?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

yea i know :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what color is on that caddy bro?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2008, 01:13 AM~11487004
> *what color is on that caddy bro?
> *


kustom kolors organic kandy green


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD FRANK, AND WELCOME BACK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks alot homie!!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 1 2008, 09:18 AM~11488567
> *LOOKIN GOOD FRANK, AND WELCOME BACK.
> *


x2 !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 1 2008, 10:31 AM~11488610
> *x2 !!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 1 2008, 10:31 AM~11488610
> *x2 !!! :thumbsup:
> *


x3 very nice....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks fellas!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple more.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

for a minute there i thought that was jeffs wagon lol till i saw the gold foil and interior lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2008, 11:18 AM~11975214
> *for a minute there i thought that was jeffs wagon lol till i saw the gold foil and interior lol
> *


lol his is a cand red i think, mines rootbeer :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah and i saw that, after i saw a brighter pic.. i was like "he sold it!!"


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

1 more.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2008, 11:25 AM~11975251
> *yeah and i saw that, after i saw a brighter pic.. i was like "he sold it!!"
> *


that would be a GREAT purchase if he did!!! :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 26 2008, 12:08 PM~11975397
> *Nice work Bro... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is that blue in a can?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

yea its the testors line, but i forgot the name. ill get it later for ya!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 26 2008, 05:08 PM~11975397
> *Nice work Bro... :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE AND CLEAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks homie!! im tring!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Wagon , truck and caddy lookin good homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks alot bro!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 31 2008, 09:01 PM~11486423
> *havent been on lately computer took a shit... so this is my latest....
> 
> 
> ...




damn bro this is sick idont see how i missed this one


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 25 2008, 09:55 AM~11177093
> *like this??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just freekn beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

those are awsome bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 26 2008, 03:46 PM~11976594
> *damn bro this is sick idont see how i missed this one
> *


thanks bro!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 26 2008, 04:15 PM~11976768
> *just freekn beautiful  :cheesy:
> *


thanks i bought those off of BIGGC!!! they are very badass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 26 2008, 05:44 PM~11977245
> *those are awsome bro
> *


thanks man!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: thanks!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good brother!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 26 2008, 06:59 PM~11977700
> *Looking good brother!!
> *


thanks alot bro!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2008, 12:27 PM~11975489
> *is that blue in a can?
> *


the color is De Ja blue homie!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

its been awhile since i posted but i still dont have a computer...so im using moms and dads PC :biggrin: i know i do alota caddys but i love em' enjoy....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

its not done yet i still needs some rims :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

and my NEWEST project on the table i just started with the underbody.......hooked up from MODELSBYRONI 


85 impala



























FIRST time with resin :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 25 2008, 11:58 AM~12523736
> *and my NEWEST project on the table i just started with the underbody.......hooked up from MODELSBYRONI
> 85 impala
> 
> ...


WILL IT B READY ON APRIL 25?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i was gonna try but i dont know....hopefully


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

HERES THAT SHOW IN LIMA OHIO

http://ltproshop.com/MODEL%20SHOW%202009.htm 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice Caddi Homie


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

SWEEEEEET!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks for the complaiments guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

damn, i thought to come to toledo. did u pick up any thing good?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Yea Jerome should have made the trip, i meet up with Rick a.k.a. Phatras and we kicked it for a couple hours.....yea i got a couple things :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey now.. Wheres the best purchase of the day? LMAO..

Was there any more vendors there today?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:twak: i just showed you  no it looked like a couple venders left early :angry:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

how much did you end up scoring the 2 67s for.. I didnt even see the custom one.. Ill have to get some pictures up of what I scored..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

the blue one for $7 open and the custom for $8 closed....the custom 1 was with the kid picking his zits :|


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

look like some nice finds frank. 1 of my homies was there and picked me up a couple things. post pix when he drop them off. sorry i missed meeting rick. maybe in lima? :yes:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

yea i wanna see what ya got from there......yea Rick is gonna try and make it down for the show but he dont know yet....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 8 2009, 04:29 PM~13217747
> *look like some nice finds frank. 1 of my homies was there and picked me up a couple things. post pix when he drop them off. sorry i missed meeting rick. maybe in lima? :yes:
> *


Yea im ganna try to get to Lima.. Yea what ya get??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PHOTOBUCKET WONT LET ME COPY AND PASTE ANY PIX. I GOT COUPLE OF THE MPC M/C REISSUE AND A INTERNATIONAL 4400 ROLLBACK WRECKER WITH WORKIN BED. SPOSE 2 B 24TH SCALE BUT BED IS BARELY WIDE ENOUGH 2 HOLD AN ESCALADE. WILL POST IT WHEN PHOTOBUCKET START ACTIN RIGHT.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:angry: damn photobucket


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

something ive been working on.......


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

The '58 looks great brother!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 15 2009, 02:54 PM~13286684
> *The '58 looks great brother!!
> *


thanks ALOT brother... im finnally putting those pumps and dumps you gave me to use :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie like the pin striping keep it up homie.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

interior is looking killer..


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good work homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks guys!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

its a nice day so i thought id throw some clear down.....


































































and an inside shot......


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good brother!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks bro!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: looks really clean , nice detail too ,good work....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 16 2009, 08:36 PM~13298811
> *:thumbsup: looks really clean , nice detail too ,good work....
> *


thanks alot bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn nice 58!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya lookin good bro..lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

very nice detail work bro  



ride is looking real good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks for the compliments homies!!!! its what keeps me going :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD FRANK. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THIS IS THE STUFF THAT I GOTR FROM TOLEDO.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

them rides are secksee


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 19 2009, 08:14 PM~13329778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much you get that international for???


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 20 2009, 02:21 AM~13334159
> *them rides are secksee
> *


thanks homie!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple updates.... i put the trim on...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

and some interior shots.... :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 20 2009, 01:17 PM~13337705
> *how much you get that international for???
> *


Im guessing it was 35 from the kid who nose itched from the inside..lol..

Build is looking killer..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 23 2009, 12:01 AM~13357643
> *Im guessing it was 35 from the kid who nose itched from the inside..lol..
> 
> Build is looking killer..
> *



ok thats right... :roflmao: i couldnt remember how much.. and thanks for the props Rick...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Keeps looking better every time I see it!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Paint and Foil....Clean ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 58 is smooth bro, nice work so far


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin clean as hell homie. Great job.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 23 2009, 08:57 AM~13360144
> *Keeps looking better every time I see it!!
> *


thanks alot bro...im taking my time :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 23 2009, 09:03 AM~13360168
> *Nice Paint and Foil....Clean ride... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2009, 09:14 AM~13360207
> *that 58 is smooth bro, nice work so far
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 23 2009, 11:10 AM~13360846
> *Lookin clean as hell homie. Great job.
> *


thanks!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 23 2009, 12:48 PM~13361495
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Mar 20 2009, 03:17 PM~13337705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 rick is correct 35, but got it from the dude that looks like santa.
58 lookin good. will it b in lima? i'll have mine done.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 23 2009, 07:40 PM~13365628
> * rick is correct 35, but got it from the dude that looks like santa.
> 58 lookin good. will it b in lima? i'll have mine done.
> *


thanks Jerome...yea its basically done but i dont have rims  but i hope to have them by then  some pics on your 58?? :dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

started a new one.........


















:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple done for 09'
#1

































#2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

#3


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those came out bad ass!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THEY LOOK NICER IN PERSON. DONT REMEMBER SEEING THE WAGON SATURDAY.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 28 2009, 03:51 PM~13718817
> *Awesome stuff!!!
> *


x2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 28 2009, 08:02 PM~13719634
> *THEY LOOK NICER IN PERSON. DONT REMEMBER SEEING THE WAGON SATURDAY.
> *


thanks jerome...yea it was under custom....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

They all look great homie


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> couple done for 09'
> #1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds look great Brother!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah bro, outstanding work on all of them, keep it up!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks everyone!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WILL PM U SOME PETE/KENWORTH PIX LATER 2 NITE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

cool thanks alot Jerome!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

builds look good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 30 2009, 07:05 PM~13746243
> *builds look good
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

havent been on in a while but i have been building :biggrin: 

#4 for the year


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Brother!! I like that shade of Yellow also. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD FRANK. WHERE U BEEN? EVERYTHING GOOD I HOPE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 6 2009, 11:09 PM~14114495
> *LOOKS GOOD FRANK. WHERE U BEEN? EVERYTHING GOOD I HOPE.
> *


thanks bro......my computer is in the shop and with the wife being pregnate i've been pretty occupied...but im still building :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 6 2009, 10:23 PM~14114202
> *Looks great Brother!!  I like that shade of Yellow also.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks BiggC!!! im still tring to use up the goodies you sent me


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WORKIN ON THAT PETE. GOT SOME FENDERS 4 U THAT CAME OFF THE TRUCK THAT GOT BROKE IN THE ACCIDENT.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thats the next project on the table  cool....let me know what you want for them!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple pixs of the PETE im working on :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats lookin' great Frank!! I need to get back to work on mine but I'm still waiting on the rear fenders. :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work on the Truck Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 27 2009, 10:06 PM~14317159
> *Thats lookin' great Frank!!  I need to get back to work on mine but I'm still waiting on the rear fenders.  :cheesy:
> *


thanks Chris!! where do you get your after market parts for your rig???


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 28 2009, 08:22 AM~14319729
> *Nice work on the Truck Bro.... :biggrin:
> *


  thanks bro!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD FRANK. PM ADDY 4 FENDERS, ALSO GOT SOME 2 HOLE BUDDS 4 YOU AND A VORTOX CLEANER. DON'T WORRY, SETTLE LATER. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple updates....

fenders i got from modelsbyroni... :thumbsup: 




































the back bracket i made.....

















:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I LIKE, LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 3 2009, 11:28 PM~14376184
> *I LIKE, LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro!!! your bigg riggs inspired me....hell ALL your builds inspire me :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Those fenders look good on there and nice fab job on the rear bracket piece. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS ROLLIN AND CHRIS!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

got the fenders and brackets mounted.....


















































:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice work on the rigg nice color


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Heck yeah that came out nice. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Rig is coming out nice bro.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 6 2009, 12:34 AM~14388996
> *That Rig is coming out nice bro.
> *


x2 Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

x3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy: THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

update.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna leave it in primer? coming together nicely homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 9 2009, 10:34 PM~14428695
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2009, 10:42 PM~14428785
> *gonna leave it in primer? coming together nicely homie
> *


thanks rollin! yea i painted the front fenders like the rear and i thought the primer black and the red looked pretty good together!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i put a new bumper on it..its straighter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' great man. I kinda like the painted bumper.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD, FRANK. LIKE THE NEW BUMPER.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 12 2009, 05:47 PM~14450566
> *Lookin' great man. I kinda like the painted bumper.
> *


thanks brother!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 12 2009, 06:33 PM~14450787
> *LOOKIN GOOD, FRANK. LIKE THE NEW BUMPER.
> *


thanks for the tips Jerome!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE PRIMERED CAB WORKS WELL ON THIS BUILD BRO!! MAN, THAT IS SOMETHING ELSE!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:56 AM~14453472
> *THE PRIMERED CAB WORKS WELL ON THIS BUILD BRO!! MAN, THAT IS SOMETHING ELSE!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!!
> *






x-2 :biggrin: nice work so far bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:56 AM~14453472
> *THE PRIMERED CAB WORKS WELL ON THIS BUILD BRO!! MAN, THAT IS SOMETHING ELSE!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!!
> *


THANKS ALOT BRO!!!! i worked alil more on it last night its almost finished!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2009, 01:00 AM~14453518
> *x-2 :biggrin:  nice work so far bro
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 13 2009, 01:30 PM~14457178
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOVE THAT AIR CLEANER. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 14 2009, 05:53 PM~14472111
> *LOVE THAT AIR CLEANER. :biggrin:
> *


THE wHOLE tRUCK IS BAD ASS.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 14 2009, 05:52 PM~14472826
> *THE wHOLE tRUCK IS BAD ASS.... :biggrin:
> *


X2 Keep them updates coming. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 14 2009, 05:53 PM~14472111
> *LOVE THAT AIR CLEANER. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THEM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 14 2009, 06:52 PM~14472826
> *THE wHOLE tRUCK IS BAD ASS.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 14 2009, 08:30 PM~14473880
> *X2 Keep them updates coming.  :biggrin:
> *


Theres more to come brother!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2009, 09:47 PM~14462531
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: thanks homie!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 14 2009, 08:54 PM~14474144
> *THANKS FOR THEM!!! :biggrin:
> *


THERES NO FUN IF U CAN'T SHARE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 15 2009, 07:40 PM~14485601
> *THERES NO FUN IF U CAN'T SHARE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

those doughs billet air cleaners?? need another set?? got one left 12 shipped..

you heading down to KY for the show end of the month??


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

#5 for 09' :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 15 2009, 11:11 PM~14487688
> *those doughs billet air cleaners?? need another set?? got one left 12 shipped..
> 
> you heading down to KY for the show end of the month??
> *


i dont know. i got them from MODELSBYRONI....i really dont know gotta see how the funds are flowing :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 15 2009, 08:15 PM~14487726
> *#5 for 09' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, that turned out bad ass!! Nice work homie!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: that big rig is sweet!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 15 2009, 11:58 PM~14488200
> *Fuck, that turned out bad ass!! Nice work homie!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2009, 12:15 AM~14488393
> *:biggrin:  that big rig is sweet!
> *


THANKS DROPPED!!! :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 15 2009, 11:11 PM~14487688
> *those doughs billet air cleaners?? need another set?? got one left 12 shipped..
> 
> you heading down to KY for the show end of the month??
> *


NOT DOUGHS AIR CLEANERS. GOT MY OWN SUPPLIER. IN MO'LUMINUM. KNOW JAMIE PERSONALLY.  HOOKS ME UP WITH CLEANERS, FENDERS, RIMS TIRES, ETC.. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 15 2009, 11:15 PM~14487726
> *#5 for 09' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Jerome!!! :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

like the rig homie :thumbsup: 

hey you think the birds will do anything this year ????
I think its going to be interesting to see


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 16 2009, 09:02 PM~14496922
> *like the rig homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> hey you think the birds will do anything this year ????
> ...


thanks bro!!!

if everyone stays healthy and all the rookies do there part  just like last year they didnt think they would do anything...and see where we were!!! GO EAGLES!!!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 16 2009, 09:05 PM~14497509
> *thanks bro!!!
> 
> if everyone stays healthy and all the rookies do there part   just like last year they didnt think they would do anything...and see where we were!!!  GO EAGLES!!!!!*


x2 homie !!!!!

lol it's a little early to start trouble about football but aaaah what the hell lol !!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

never to early for football!!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 16 2009, 09:16 PM~14497624
> *never to early for football!!!!
> *


yeah man
I think there are only 2 seasons a year not 4.
there is football season and there is waitin for football season :biggrin: 

so whats next up on your building bench ?????????


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 16 2009, 11:22 PM~14498291
> *yeah man
> I think there are only 2 seasons a year not 4.
> there is football season and there is waitin for football season  :biggrin:
> ...


i second that homie!!!!

im thinking about getting into that ELKY build off....not really sure yet!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i got bored so heres the next project :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS GONNA LOOK NICE. HOW LOW R U GOIN'?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 19 2009, 04:56 PM~14518150
> *THATS GONNA LOOK NICE. HOW LOW R U GOIN'?
> *


thanks......i dont know i kinda like that height in the picture but i might go a little bit lower!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I THINK I MIGHT GO WITH THESE RIMS  










or these











what you guys think??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

1st set. I think


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

1st set


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

1ST SET LOOKS THE BEST.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks fellas!!!! thats my pick too :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GUESS I'M 2 LATE, BUT THE FIRST SET.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 22 2009, 08:07 PM~14553386
> *GUESS I'M 2 LATE, BUT THE FIRST SET.
> *


never to late for an opinion! thanks homie!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple updates....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Frank!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2009, 08:25 PM~14654008
> *Looks good Frank!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Chris!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 2 2009, 07:55 PM~14653853
> *couple updates....
> 
> 
> ...



Im liking this!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait to see this finished...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 2 2009, 05:55 PM~14653853
> *couple updates....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks killer man.Great job on the sheet-metal style bed floor.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD FRANK, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Aug 2 2009, 09:51 PM~14654683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 2 2009, 10:02 PM~14654791
> *LOOKS GOOD FRANK, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


thanks for the props Jerome!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THat looks great bro. I like the fab work you did to this one.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 2 2009, 04:55 PM~14653853
> *couple updates....
> 
> 
> ...


AM LIKING THIS :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 2 2009, 11:40 PM~14655635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good man... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 3 2009, 01:38 PM~14659563
> *Lookin good man... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 3 2009, 07:46 PM~14663339
> *nice work bro
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

first color.....

















shaved the body moldings and handles









shaved the tailgate handle









shaved the moldings off the bed 


















second color comig soon :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good, I like that color.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy: thanks for the comps homies!!!! heres some pixs of the second color...what you guys think??....


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

looking good homie, that blue is a sickass color. keep up the good work man.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like that reminds me of the Ocean.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Color combo looks good bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks guys......im painting the cab now so ill have pixs up later!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

cab is painted but no clear yet


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I like that nice color combo !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks Tight.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: thanks homies!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro, are you slamming this?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks homie! im gonna try to but we'll see!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Frank, I like it.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 7 2009, 05:48 PM~14705396
> *Looks good Frank, I like it.
> *


THANKS CHRIS!! AFTER THE RAIN STOPS IM GONNA LAY SOME CLEAR


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

well its still raining :angry: so i thought id try some pen work :biggrin: what yall think?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good, gives it a nice break up between colors.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice color combo homie


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD. ITS RAINING HERE TOO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 8 2009, 01:57 PM~14711234
> *well its still raining :angry:  so i thought id try some pen work :biggrin:  what yall think?
> 
> 
> ...



Pen work looks good. Nice colors.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!!! TODAY IS A BEUTIFUL DAY SO IM GONNA LAY SOME CLEAR  ILL POST PIXS LATER!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

took some outside pixs :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks homie!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 10 2009, 07:48 PM~14728439
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NOT MODEL RELATED BUT I JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT MY WIFE AND I WENT TO THE DRS. AND WE FOUND OUT WE ARE HAVING A BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY CONGRATS BROTHER!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats to you and the wife Frank!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> Congrats to you and the wife Frank!!!  :cheesy:


THANKS CHRIS!!! :cheesy: 



> thanks bro much apprecitated!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Congrats Frank..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 21 2009, 05:43 PM~14841547
> *Congrats Frank..
> *


thanks Rick :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CONGRATS TO YOU AND THE MISSES.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to you and your Wifey Man!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 22 2009, 03:19 PM~14848145
> *CONGRATS TO YOU AND THE MISSES.
> *


thank you much Jerome!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 22 2009, 03:26 PM~14848177
> *Congrats to you and your Wifey Man!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks alot homie!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Finnally got this one done.....
some outside pixs....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres some inside pix :biggrin: .....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Truck looks great and congrats on the lil one


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work on the fullsize. check out my builds sometime.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice lookin build !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out hella nice bro!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

truck lookin sweet bro nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS BROTHERS!!! IM TRING!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. HOPE 2 C IT ON DA 3RD.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 13 2009, 12:24 AM~15063621
> *NICE. HOPE 2 C IT ON DA 3RD.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 11 2009, 12:01 PM~15053474
> *heres some inside pix  :biggrin: .....
> 
> 
> ...


promo or kit? nice build either way homie.....

and congrats on the kid


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2009, 02:30 AM~15073105
> *promo or kit? nice build either way homie.....
> 
> and congrats on the kid
> *


thanks bro!! its the 90 silverado kit with the white truck on the box art!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

new project....









































:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Mann that red caddy is a BEAST!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2009, 09:44 PM~15277082
> *Sweet
> *


X2 Nice work Frank!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD, FRANK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks alot brothers!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

COUPLE THINGS I DONE LAST NIGHT..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

that longbed chevy came out nice. my homie has a longbed on 22s. I will post up a pic later if thats ok. your model reminded me of his


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 11 2009, 05:31 PM~15325278
> *lookin good
> *


THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 11 2009, 05:34 PM~15325290
> *that longbed chevy came out nice. my homie has a longbed on 22s. I will post up a pic later if thats ok. your model reminded me of his
> *


THANKS HOMIE POST AWAY!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

COMIN' ALONG GOOD FRANK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS JEROME...IM TRING TO GET TO YOUR LEVEL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 11 2009, 07:43 PM~15325940
> *THANKS JEROME...IM TRING TO GET TO YOUR LEVEL!!! :biggrin:
> *


  NO DOUT. YOUR THERE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I APPRETIATE THAT JEROME!!! :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

top notch builds homie! 

I love that Impala!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Frank!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS BROTHAS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Impalas lookin killer homie.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Engine looks good Frank.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2009, 09:51 PM~15335843
> *Impalas lookin killer homie.
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 12 2009, 10:13 PM~15336098
> *Engine looks good Frank.
> *


THANKS CHRIS!!! LIKE I TOLD JEROME...TRING TO GET ON YOUR LEVEL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

how did i pass up that longbed build..that thing is sweet..and nice color choices.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

it's lookin good in here frank youre steppin up your game
just like the birds :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2009, 10:25 PM~15336250
> *how did i pass up that longbed build..that thing is sweet..and nice color choices.
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! TRING TO STEP IT UP AND REP THE FAMILY!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 12 2009, 10:26 PM~15336262
> *it's lookin good in here frank youre steppin up your game
> just like the birds  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THISSSSSSS!!! *FLY EAGLES FLY*


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

your reppin just fine there rookie...keep it on track man and you'll be fine!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

great work in here keep it goin


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 12 2009, 10:39 PM~15336426
> *great work in here keep it goin
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thought id bring my thread up from 3 pgs back :uh: 

got the interior done, lil flocking on the floor....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 



interior looks real good frank


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 07:42 PM~15407000
> *:0
> interior looks real good frank
> *


no doubt. :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 19 2009, 10:42 PM~15407000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That interior looks great


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 19 2009, 11:35 PM~15407705
> *That interior looks great
> *


thanks james!!! im tring!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 19 2009, 08:36 PM~15407729
> *thanks james!!!  im tring!
> *


Well you are doin one hell of a bad ass job.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 19 2009, 11:41 PM~15407804
> *Well you are doin one hell of a bad ass job.
> *





x-2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 19 2009, 09:24 PM~15406697
> *thought id bring my thread up from 3 pgs back :uh:
> 
> got the interior done, lil flocking on the floor....
> ...


Interior looks great man!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin sick bro..that steering wheel is sweet...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

interior looks great


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy: THANKS EVERYONE!!! IM GONNA TRY AND GET THE FOILING DONE TONITE SO I CAN CLEAR THE CAR....SUPPOSE TO BE BEAUTIFUL HERE 2MORROW.... :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

love that steering wheel, frank.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 20 2009, 03:22 PM~15413415
> * love that steering wheel, frank.
> *


THANKS JEROME!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple more things i did to the 6duce.......foiled and did alittle pen work...not the greatest so be nice!!! :biggrin: ........



























and did the rims....spokes same color as car w/chrome lip


























and a booty kit too :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Build is lookin good ! are those anttenies going to work for you bro ?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 12:03 AM~15418285
> *Build  is  lookin  good  !  are  those  anttenies  going  to  work  for  you  bro ?
> *


Thanks bro!! Yes they will those are exactlly what i was looking for!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

deuce is lookin damn good bro..nice work


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PEN WORK LOOKS GOOD, FRANK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 21 2009, 06:48 PM~15425547
> *PEN WORK LOOKS GOOD, FRANK.
> *


THANKS JEROME!!! ITS NOT THAT STRAIGHT BUT I LIKE IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ya, you did an awesome job on the pen work on that. Sick bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 21 2009, 09:24 PM~15427477
> *Ya, you did an awesome job on the pen work on that. Sick bro
> *


THANKS JAMES!!! :cheesy: I HOPE I DIDNT MESS IT UP BECAUSE I CLEARED IT AND IT ORANGE PEELED LIKE A MOFO!!! SO I HOPE I CAN WET SAND IT OUT AND LAY A LIL MORE CLEAR!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

62 impala outside pixs....

























































:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

and a couple inside pixs  ........


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE JOB. PART OF THE NEW LINE-UP 4 LIMA. :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 26 2009, 02:45 PM~15471477
> *and a couple inside pixs  ........
> 
> 
> ...


nce ,i like the style of this 62 ,the antenna and the continental kit,,good job


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks nice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell ya bro, thats sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: 



thats sick frank


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Brother!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 26 2009, 06:20 PM~15471882
> *NICE JOB. PART OF THE NEW LINE-UP 4 LIMA. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JEROME...IM TRING TO GET A COUPLE MORE DONE BEFORE THEN BUT BETWEEN THE BABY STUFF AND WORK THE BUILDING IS SLOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 26 2009, 06:32 PM~15472037
> *nce ,i like the style of this 62 ,the antenna and the continental kit,,good job
> *


THANKS BRO!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2009, 06:36 PM~15472105
> *Looks nice.
> *


THANKS BROTHA!!!



> *darkside customs Posted Today, 07:21 PM
> Hell ya bro, thats sick!
> *


THANKS JAMES!!



> *[email protected] Posted Today, 08:56 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JEFF!  



> *BiggC Posted Today, 09:28 PM
> Looks great Brother!!
> *


THANKS MY BROTHA!!


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey, where did you grab that 2nd set of rims you were going to use on that truck?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

62 came out real nice !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 27 2009, 08:56 AM~15479060
> *62  came  out  real  nice !
> *


x2... :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Oct 27 2009, 12:14 AM~15476718
> *Hey, where did you grab that 2nd set of rims you were going to use on that truck?
> *


THE OTHER SET WAS OFF A DUB ESCALADE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 27 2009, 08:56 AM~15479060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BROTHERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THAT 62 IS CLEAN BRO..NICE WORK.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 27 2009, 04:50 PM~15482777
> *THAT 62 IS CLEAN BRO..NICE WORK.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS FOR THE PROPS BROTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice ass 62


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 27 2009, 05:22 PM~15482985
> *nice ass 62
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 27 2009, 02:45 PM~15482730
> *THE OTHER SET WAS OFF A  DUB ESCALADE
> *


Thanks for that homie.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN 5 PAGES BACK :angry: SO I THOUGHT ID BRING IT BACK UP.....

57 BEL AIR..HAD SOME LEFT OVER RED PAINT FROM PAINTING SOME THINGS FOR MY BABIES ROOM WHICH WILL BE HERE IN ABOUT 4 TO 6 WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

IT IS RED!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good frank


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2009, 11:40 PM~15650803
> *looks good frank
> *


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2009, 10:42 PM~15651695
> *X2
> *


x3.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS VERY RED. U AINT GONNA HAVE MUCH TIME TO BUILD THOSE TRUCKS R U.  DON'T HAVE A RIDE ANYMORE, BUT WILL TRY 2 GET THEM 2 U B4 THE BABY COMES. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS!!!!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 13 2009, 03:50 AM~15653109
> *LOOKS VERY RED. U AINT GONNA HAVE MUCH TIME TO BUILD THOSE TRUCKS R U.  DON'T HAVE A RIDE ANYMORE, BUT WILL TRY 2 GET THEM 2 U B4 THE BABY COMES. :thumbsup:
> *


OH HOMIE :0 ITS GONNA BE TIGHT GETTING THE TRUCKS DONE BUT I WILL GET THEM DONE...ATLEAST 1 FOR THE LIMA SHOW!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

GOT SOME FOILING DONE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Frank!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 19 2009, 11:42 PM~15720763
> *Lookin' good Frank!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

x3... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

x-4 and 5 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Foiling looks damn good!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 01:25 AM~15733543
> *Foiling looks damn good!
> *


THANKS BROTHER....AS MUCH AS I HATE FOILING :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YUP FOILING SUCKS BUT IT ADS SO MUCH TO BUILD ITS WORTH DOING IT !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

IT WAS A NICE SUNNY DAY SO I THOUGHT ID THROW SOME CLEAR DOWN


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Frank!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 22 2009, 11:13 PM~15748391
> *Looks great Frank!!
> *


THANKS CHRIS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 22 2009, 08:13 PM~15748391
> *Looks great Frank!!
> *


hell yea!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good frank, and wish i had a nice sunny day! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 24 2009, 12:22 AM~15756635
> *looks real good frank, and wish i had a nice sunny day! :biggrin:
> *


X2 and X2! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS!!!!  


AND JEFF ITS ALL DOWN HILL FROM YESTERDAY  TODAY WAS CLOUDY AND RAINY AND ON TURKEY DAY THEY TALKING ABOUT SNOW!!!! :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 23 2009, 07:09 PM~15757223
> *THANKS FELLAS!!!!
> AND JEFF ITS ALL DOWN HILL FROM YESTERDAY  TODAY WAS CLOUDY AND RAINY AND ON TURKEY DAY THEY TALKING ABOUT SNOW!!!! :angry:
> *





thats what we are hearin too :angry: bring back spring and summer damnit :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 23 2009, 06:09 PM~15757223
> *THANKS FELLAS!!!!
> AND JEFF ITS ALL DOWN HILL FROM YESTERDAY  TODAY WAS CLOUDY AND RAINY AND ON TURKEY DAY THEY TALKING ABOUT SNOW!!!! :angry:
> *


LOOKS GOOD FRANK. U HAD SUN YESTERDAY? SNOW HERE 2. :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 23 2009, 08:28 PM~15758051
> *LOOKS GOOD FRANK. U HAD SUN YESTERDAY? SNOW HERE 2. :uh:
> *


THANKS JEROME!!!! YEA IT WAS 50'S AND SUNNY ALL DAY!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I THINK THIS IS #9 FOR THE YEAR  

57 CHEBBY :biggrin: 










































































MY NEXT PROJECT IM GONNA DO IS A BIG RIG PETERBILT 377 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That turned out very nice Frank!! I can't wait to see what you do with the Pete. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 4 2009, 12:06 PM~15869207
> *That turned out very nice Frank!!  I can't wait to see what you do with the Pete.  :biggrin:
> *


x2....nice Job.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DavisKuztomz (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome looking 57. Makes me wanna pull my 57 out and finish it...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 57 is smooth frankie :biggrin: looks good brother


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out nice bro!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

57 LOOKIN GOOD. NICE TOUCH WITH THE REDS HAT.  TOO BAD BAD THEIRS NO PROFESSIONAL BASEBALL IN THIS STATE. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin: YEA IM NOT A REDS OR INDIANS FAN  IM A GRIFFEY FAN :biggrin: DONT KNOW WHAT ILL DO AFTER HE RETIRES THOU!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 4 2009, 05:24 PM~15872906
> *THANKS EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin:  YEA IM NOT A REDS OR INDIANS FAN  IM A GRIFFEY FAN  :biggrin: DONT KNOW WHAT ILL DO AFTER HE RETIRES THOU!!
> *


GRIFFEY A COOL DUDE. GOT HIS ROOKIE CARD HERE SOMEWHERE IF I HAVEN'T THROWN IT :uh: AWAY WITH HIS FULL NAME ON THE FRONT.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 4 2009, 11:51 PM~15876148
> *GRIFFEY A COOL DUDE. GOT HIS ROOKIE CARD HERE SOMEWHERE IF I HAVEN'T THROWN IT :uh:  AWAY WITH HIS FULL NAME ON THE FRONT.
> *



:0 :tears: :nono: LOL I DONT KNOW IF ITS WORTH THAT MUCH ANY MORE, I REMEMBER WHEN HE WAS IN HIS PRIME THE CARD WENT FOR $160


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 4 2009, 11:27 PM~15876437
> *:0 :tears:  :nono:  LOL  I DONT KNOW IF ITS WORTH THAT MUCH ANY MORE, I REMEMBER WHEN HE WAS IN HIS PRIME THE CARD WENT FOR $160
> *


I KNOW. THREW A LOT OF CARDS AWAY OVER THE LAST FEW YEARS. NO MONEY IN CARDS ANYMORE LIKE IT WAS IN THE MID 90'S. ALL I KEPT WERE THE AUTOGRAPHED ONES FOR MY SELF. SO MANY FAKES ON EBAY, THEY HAVE NO MONEY VALUE :uh: . JUST PERSONAL.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I HEAR THAT...I STILL HAVE A SHIT LOAD CARDS AT MY PARENTS HOUSE...THE VALUE WENT WAY DOWN BECAUSE THEY OVER FLOOD THE MARKET WITH ALL KINDS


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WELL I STARTED MY PETE AND HERES A COUPLE PIX


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!! I've alwas wanted to get that kit but didn't wanna spend the cash for it.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 7 2009, 11:32 PM~15906921
> *WELL I STARTED MY PETE AND HERES A COUPLE PIX
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS HAPPY 2 HOOK A BROTHA UP. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 8 2009, 12:55 AM~15907328
> *Nice!!  I've alwas wanted to get that kit but didn't wanna spend the cash for it.
> *


THANKS CHRIS!!! JEROME HOOKED ME UP BIGG!!!! AND IT IS WORTH THE MONEY TO BUY THESE KITS BRO!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 8 2009, 04:28 PM~15913614
> *ALWAYS HAPPY 2 HOOK A BROTHA UP. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JEROME!!!! I LEARN FROM THE BEST....AND THATS YOU BROTHER!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 8 2009, 04:10 PM~15914000
> *THANKS JEROME!!!!   I LEARN FROM THE BEST....AND THATS YOU BROTHER!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANX 4 THE COMPLIMENT FRANK.  BUT I'M NOT THERE YET, JUST PRETENDING. :biggrin:
A LITTLE SUMTHIN:








DONT HAVE PIX OF THE BLUE 1, GOT BROKE IN ACCIDENT. HERES THE SAME TRUCK JUST TWEAKED A LITTLE. :biggrin: 
























.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

man some nice rig's !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2009, 10:23 PM~15918510
> *man  some  nice  rig's !
> *


THANX MINI.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 8 2009, 09:22 PM~15917785
> *THANX 4 THE COMPLIMENT FRANK.   BUT I'M NOT THERE YET, JUST PRETENDING. :biggrin:
> A LITTLE SUMTHIN:
> 
> ...


Suicide doors on a rig.........somethin you don't see everyday. NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FOR INSPIRATIONAL PIXS JEROME!!!! THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL BUILDS!!!!!! IM THINKING ABOUT DOING THE COLORS CLOSE TO THE BLUE ONE BUT WITH A LIGHTER SHADE ON THE BOTTOM!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work on the pete, FULL 
. Like the eng. color!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 9 2009, 07:44 PM~15928452
> *Nice work on the pete,  FULL
> . Like the eng. color!
> *


THANK YOU SIR!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 8 2009, 11:36 PM~15919689
> *THANKS FOR INSPIRATIONAL PIXS JEROME!!!!  THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL BUILDS!!!!!!  IM THINKING ABOUT DOING THE COLORS CLOSE TO THE BLUE ONE BUT WITH A LIGHTER SHADE ON THE BOTTOM!!
> *


THAT'LL LOOK COOL  . MY BLUE IS A FLIP. BLUE/GREEN/PURPLE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WELL 5 DAYS IN THE HOSPITAL AND WE FINALLY GOT TO BRING HOME OUR BABY GIRL!!!!!

BORN 12-16-09 8LBS 11OZ 21 1/2 INCHES LONG!!!

MY BABY GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 20 2009, 03:33 PM~16039072
> *WELL 5 DAYS IN THE HOSPITAL AND WE FINALLY GOT TO BRING HOME OUR BABY GIRL!!!!!
> 
> BORN 12-16-09  8LBS 11OZ  21 1/2 INCHES LONG!!!
> ...



CONGRATS BRO..!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 20 2009, 06:33 PM~16039072
> *WELL 5 DAYS IN THE HOSPITAL AND WE FINALLY GOT TO BRING HOME OUR BABY GIRL!!!!!
> 
> BORN 12-16-09  8LBS 11OZ  21 1/2 INCHES LONG!!!
> ...





congrats frank, wait till shes crawling and chewin on everything  thats when they become little monsters lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!! Your lafe has just changed for the better my friend! kids are awesome and make us all better people! you will have a blast! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 20 2009, 06:33 PM~16039072
> *WELL 5 DAYS IN THE HOSPITAL AND WE FINALLY GOT TO BRING HOME OUR BABY GIRL!!!!!
> 
> BORN 12-16-09  8LBS 11OZ  21 1/2 INCHES LONG!!!
> ...


CONGRATS FULL. YOU'VE DID GOOD WORK!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats bro!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 20 2009, 02:50 PM~16039167
> *CONGRATS!!!! Your lafe has just changed for the better my friend! kids are awesome and make us all better people!  you will have a blast! :biggrin:
> *


x2 bigg mann. Kids change you, for the better!... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE CONGRATS!!!!! ITS THE BEST BUILD I HAVE EVERY DONE :biggrin: ......


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 20 2009, 05:33 PM~16039072
> *WELL 5 DAYS IN THE HOSPITAL AND WE FINALLY GOT TO BRING HOME OUR BABY GIRL!!!!!
> 
> BORN 12-16-09  8LBS 11OZ  21 1/2 INCHES LONG!!!
> ...


Beautiful little girl bro. Congrats. You're gonna have your hands full for the next 18 years, but it's definatly a fun trip.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS!!! AND GRIM IT WILL BE WORTH EVERY MINUTE BROTHER!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND THE MISSES.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 20 2009, 11:07 PM~16041452
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND THE MISSES.
> *


THANKS JEROME!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i didnt wanna make a new thread to say MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND GOOD 1!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 24 2009, 06:12 PM~16082395
> *i didnt wanna make a new thread to say MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND GOOD 1!!!!
> *


Merry Christmas bro. 
And if I forgot to tellyou, congratulations to you and your family on the little one


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2009, 11:38 PM~16083053
> *Merry Christmas bro.
> And if I forgot to tellyou, congratulations to you and your family on the little one
> *


thanks brother!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 20 2009, 05:33 PM~16039072
> *WELL 5 DAYS IN THE HOSPITAL AND WE FINALLY GOT TO BRING HOME OUR BABY GIRL!!!!!
> 
> BORN 12-16-09  8LBS 11OZ  21 1/2 INCHES LONG!!!
> ...


 congrats bro and merry christmas


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 25 2009, 03:43 PM~16087562
> *congrats bro and merry christmas
> *


thanks alot Corey!!! hope you had a merry christmas too!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

HAD TIME TO DO A LIL WORK ON THE PETE...... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

pete looks good its not so easy to find time for building anymore huh lol congrats on the baby


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks Corey!!



> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 08:15 PM~16182353
> *pete looks good its not so easy to find time for building anymore huh lol congrats on the baby
> *


thanks, yea its not but the building can wait but the baby cant!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i pretty much build at night when my kids are sleeping or any chance they let me it gets a lil easier to find time after the first year lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD FRANK. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 09:19 PM~16183098
> *yea i pretty much build at night when my kids are sleeping or any chance they let me it gets a lil easier to find time after the first year lol
> *


yea i try to get some building in between her sleeping times but thats hard because they are different every day lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 4 2010, 10:15 PM~16183881
> *LOOKIN GOOD FRANK. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Jerome!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

did alittle more on my pete......


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking good frank


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 29 2010, 09:10 PM~16455007
> *did alittle more on my pete......
> 
> 
> ...






looks real good so far frank! :biggrin: i cant wait to see this one done


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS COREY AND JEFF!!! I GUESS NOT EVERYONE IS INTO BIG RIGS... SO ILL JUST POST THE END PRODUCT  BUT I JUST WANTED TO SHOW THAT I AM BUILDING AND NOT JUST A "CHEERLEADER" :biggrin: 



REPIN DYNASTY TO THE FULLEST!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 30 2010, 02:13 PM~16460625
> *THANKS COREY AND JEFF!!!  I GUESS NOT EVERYONE IS INTO BIG RIGS... SO ILL JUST POST THE END PRODUCT   BUT I JUST WANTED TO SHOW THAT I AM BUILDING AND NOT JUST A "CHEERLEADER" :biggrin:
> REPIN DYNASTY TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *





naw you dont have to just post the finished product bro, i like to see updates, and give comments on everyones hard work.................  so keep postin up pics brother, kinda make me feel like a part of the build :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:13 PM~16460625
> *THANKS COREY AND JEFF!!!  I GUESS NOT EVERYONE IS INTO BIG RIGS... SO ILL JUST POST THE END PRODUCT   BUT I JUST WANTED TO SHOW THAT I AM BUILDING AND NOT JUST A "CHEERLEADER" :biggrin:
> REPIN DYNASTY TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *


Not everyone is into bodydropped minis or muscle cars either, but that doesn't stop anyone from posting up progress pics. I'm with Jeff on this one, it's nice to see the progress, it helps us understand what it took to reach the finished product.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:13 PM~16460625
> *THANKS COREY AND JEFF!!!  I GUESSWHAT?! WHO DON'T LIKE BIG RIGS. EVERYTHING RIDES ON A TRUCK. :biggrin:  *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks chris!




> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 30 2010, 04:09 PM~16461228
> *WHAT?! WHO DON'T LIKE BIG RIGS. EVERYTHING RIDES ON A TRUCK. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 02:32 PM~16460719
> *naw you dont have to just post the finished product bro, i like to see updates, and give comments on everyones hard work.................   so keep postin up pics brother, kinda make me feel like a part of the build :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Like with i see full, keep it coming bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 30 2010, 11:32 PM~16463810
> *Like with i see full, keep it coming bro.
> *


THANK YOU VERY MUCH D!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

GOT A COUPLE MORE THINGS DONE ON MY RIG........ :biggrin: 



















































AND A COUPLE MOCK UPS..........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is lookin bad ass bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 08:37 PM~16634502
> *That is lookin bad ass bro.
> *


x2.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks fellas!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 16 2010, 10:17 PM~16634152
> *GOT A COUPLE MORE THINGS DONE ON MY RIG........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dawg, the rig is lookin' good ! That interior looks frakin' real !!!!!!!!!!! great job !!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS BROTHER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 16 2010, 11:17 PM~16634152
> *GOT A COUPLE MORE THINGS DONE ON MY RIG........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





rig looks real good so far frank :biggrin: the interior is look serious too


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GREAT work on that rig!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

BADDASS RIG DOGG!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLITMENTS HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

AAWWW SHUCKS FRANK. LOOKS LIKE A WINNER TO ME.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 17 2010, 08:33 PM~16643330
> *AAWWW SHUCKS FRANK. LOOKS LIKE A WINNER TO ME.
> *


 :0 THANKS JEROME!!!! BUT I HAVE NO CHANCE IF YOU TAKE THE KINGPIN!!!!! hno:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

DAMN


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

HA BIG BRO. LET U NO LOVE THE BUILD THE IN T IS OUTSTANDING, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. GOING BACK TO THE SHOP SOON TO WORK , LOOK FOR ME, BE GOOD "D"


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got the package today..... thanks bro. i put yours in the mail today.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 18 2010, 10:49 AM~16650029
> *HA BIG BRO. LET U NO  LOVE THE BUILD THE  IN T IS OUTSTANDING, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. GOING BACK TO THE SHOP SOON TO WORK , LOOK FOR ME, BE GOOD "D"
> *


THANKS D!!!! IM ALWAYS LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR UPDATED BIGG HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 18 2010, 06:33 PM~16653337
> *got the package today..... thanks bro. i put yours in the mail today.
> *


GLAD YOU GOT IT HOMIE!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 17 2010, 08:08 PM~16643644
> *:0 THANKS JEROME!!!! BUT I HAVE NO CHANCE IF YOU TAKE THE KINGPIN!!!!! hno:
> *


I DON'T KNOW. THAT PETE'S GOOD 2 GO.  :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 18 2010, 08:08 PM~16654116
> *I DON'T KNOW. THAT PETE'S GOOD 2 GO.   :cheesy:
> *


thanks for the props Jerome!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

alittle closer on getting the rig done....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks real good frank!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that truck is bad ass


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 23 2010, 01:29 AM~16695733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 nice truck bro. frank, looks like a winer to me. D :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS JEFF AND CHRIS!!!  




> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 23 2010, 01:31 PM~16699461
> *1 nice truck bro. frank, looks like a winer to me.  D :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS D....EVEN IF ITS NOT A WINNER....I HAD FUN BUILDING IT :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Rig looks sweet bro!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD FRANK. 1 COMPLAINT. HE SITTING TO CLOSE TO THE EDGE OF THAT TABLE. WE DON'T WANT NO ACCIDENTS. :twak:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS JAMES!



> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 23 2010, 08:39 PM~16703528
> *LOOKS GOOD FRANK. 1 COMPLAINT. HE SITTING TO CLOSE TO THE EDGE OF THAT TABLE. WE DON'T WANT NO ACCIDENTS. :twak:
> *


THANK YOU SIR.........ITS AWAY FROM THE EDGE NOW.....NO ACCIDENTS HERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 23 2010, 10:47 PM~16705837
> *THANKS JAMES!
> THANK YOU SIR.........ITS AWAY FROM THE EDGE NOW.....NO ACCIDENTS HERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


kool  . started another one :uh: . pix in a few days.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 23 2010, 11:53 PM~16705940
> *kool  . started another one :uh: . pix in a few days.
> *


 :0 MAN YOU WANNA SELL ANY?? I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE OF YOUR RIGS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

HERES THE FIRST ONE OF THE YEAR FOR ME......

PETERBILT 377 










































































:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks real good Frank ! I got a few detail ideas ! I'll give you call this week when i home from work !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks real good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean semi bro, like the color combo


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 27 2010, 08:41 AM~16739501
> *Clean semi bro, like the color combo
> *


X2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: @ that truck


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

bad ass build, and this is coming from a guy who's not that into rigs


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hella nice rig bro!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy: THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS BROTHERS!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 23 2010, 11:03 PM~16706066
> *:0  MAN YOU WANNA SELL ANY??  I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE OF YOUR RIGS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'LL LET U KNOW AND BRING IT TO LIMA. I DO NEED TO MOVE THE OLDER ONES OUT, 3 NEW ONES COMING AND NO ROOM.  PETE LOOKS NICE. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

PETE LOOKS KILLER FRANK! CANT WAIT TO THAT BITCH UP CLOSE AT TOLEDO THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 27 2010, 07:39 PM~16743821
> *I'LL LET U KNOW AND BRING IT TO LIMA. I DO NEED TO MOVE THE OLDER ONES OUT, 3 NEW ONES COMING AND NO ROOM.   PETE LOOKS NICE. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 SWEET!!! LET ME KNOW SO I CAN SAVE THE $$$!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2010, 07:41 PM~16743837
> *PETE LOOKS KILLER FRANK! CANT WAIT TO THAT BITCH UP CLOSE AT TOLEDO THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


  IT'LL BE THERE!!!! AND YOU BETTER PUT SOME IN THERE THIS YEAR BRO!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 27 2010, 09:15 PM~16744502
> * IT'LL BE THERE!!!!  AND YOU BETTER PUT SOME IN THERE THIS YEAR BRO!!!
> *





:biggrin: for sure!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

SO WAS LOOKING AT MY STASH OF KITS AND THOUGHT ID BUILD ME ANOTHER TRUCK :biggrin: .......


























WHAT YA ALL THINK?? :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I CAN'T CLIMB THAT HIGH.  LOOKS GOOD, GO 4 IT. KNOW U GONNA PUT SOME FUNKY ASS PAINT JOB ON IT.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that hijacker looks good! should be a good build!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2
Gonna be another bad ass build brother


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks brothers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 28 2010, 10:50 PM~16753653
> *SO WAS LOOKING AT MY STASH OF KITS AND THOUGHT ID BUILD ME ANOTHER TRUCK :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: nice wheels :biggrin: 


that shits give nose bleeds :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 1 2010, 06:28 PM~16762607
> *:biggrin:  nice wheels :biggrin:
> that shits give nose bleeds :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice truck. :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 1 2010, 07:06 PM~16762932
> *Nice truck.  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice start on the 99 what are the axels from?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 1 2010, 08:01 PM~16763339
> *nice start on the 99 what are the axels from?
> *


THANKS HOMIE........IM USING THE USA-1 TRUCKS SUSPENION...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the truck looks good. i was doin one like that but from a bigfoot kit


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats tight T!!! wonder how my rig would look on a cover!!?? :dunno: hno: :x: ........................







YOU KNOW I GOT U DYNASTY FAMILIA !!!!!!!!!






























:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

RIGHT CLICK SAVE!! :biggrin: THATS DOPE AS HELL T!! THANKS ALOT TONE!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good man!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 2 2010, 09:47 PM~16775885
> *lookin good man!!
> *


THANKS BRO!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 2 2010, 08:46 PM~16775876
> *RIGHT CLICK SAVE!! :biggrin:  THATS DOPE AS HELL T!!  THANKS ALOT TONE!!
> *


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

sent your stuff today man.. Should see it in a few...Thanks


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

COO THANKS RICK!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE COVER FRANK. RIGHT CLICK SAVE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 3 2010, 08:30 PM~16787275
> *NICE COVER FRANK. RIGHT CLICK SAVE.
> *


THANKS ......I LIKE YOUR COVER TOO :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 27 2010, 01:19 AM~16738896
> *HERES THE FIRST ONE OF THE YEAR FOR ME......
> 
> PETERBILT 377
> ...


NICE PETE, FRANK YOUR TRUCKS R GETING BETTER & BETTER, WILL I SEE U AT BUFFCON?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 22 2010, 01:48 AM~16958110
> *:wave:
> *


what up james?!! thanks for the bump (no ****) :biggrin: im gonna post some pics soon!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

*~~~OHIO HUSTLER~~~*


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN DOUBLE POST :rant:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:ninja:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

67 is going to be awesome.What color is that?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 22 2010, 11:59 PM~16968289
> *67 is going to be awesome.What color is that?
> *


thanks man!!! its testors one coat lacquer mystic emerald over the diamond dust..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS NICE. I GOT NO LO-LOS 4 LIMA, AS OF YET.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks damn good bro!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks bro!!





> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 23 2010, 08:37 PM~16977725
> *LOOKS NICE. I GOT NO LO-LOS 4 LIMA, AS OF YET.
> *


i dont think this one will be done for Lima but we will see!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

67 looks good nice color


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 23 2010, 05:09 PM~16976526
> *thanks man!!!  its testors one coat lacquer mystic emerald over the diamond dust..
> *


Thanx for the info.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks guys!!





> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 23 2010, 10:27 PM~16979123
> *Thanx for the info.
> *


no problem bro!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

67 lookin clean bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 24 2010, 08:08 PM~16990303
> *67 lookin clean bro!
> *


X 2!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks Eric and Tony!!! :biggrin: 



got some work done on *OHIO HUSTLER*




































:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i did some more work on this....did some foiling and since i cant paint worth shit, i got some killer ass decals off of trendsetta68.......


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 28 2010, 08:00 PM~17026471
> *i did some more work on this....did some foiling and since i cant paint worth shit, i got some killer ass decals off of trendsetta68.......
> 
> 
> ...



Dang Homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!

 "Ohio Hustler" is Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you got to keep us posted on this build !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 28 2010, 09:00 PM~17026471
> *i did some more work on this....did some foiling and since i cant paint worth shit, i got some killer ass decals off of trendsetta68.......
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: frank this is lookin sick :0 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 28 2010, 05:00 PM~17026471
> *i did some more work on this....did some foiling and since i cant paint worth shit, i got some killer ass decals off of trendsetta68.......
> 
> 
> ...


thats some nice work homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats some sick work brother!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

looking sick man, are those decals?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET. U GOT A NICE LINE-UP FO LIMA.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

67 is looking sick homie. Nice work.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE.....




> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 29 2010, 03:26 AM~17030510
> *looking sick man, are those decals?
> *


YEA THOSE ARE DECALS...I GOT THEM FROM TONE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 30 2010, 06:48 PM~17047126
> *THANKS EVERYONE.....
> YEA THOSE ARE DECALS...I GOT THEM FROM TONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 28 2010, 06:00 PM~17026471
> *i did some more work on this....did some foiling and since i cant paint worth shit, i got some killer ass decals off of trendsetta68.......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YOU A ******* FAN YET?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 28 2010, 09:00 PM~17026471
> *i did some more work on this....did some foiling and since i cant paint worth shit, i got some killer ass decals off of trendsetta68.......
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Looks sikk bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 5 2010, 03:05 PM~17101208
> *YOU A ******* FAN YET?  </span>
> *



NEVER........<span style=\'color:green\'>IM EAGLES FAN TILL I DIE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 5 2010, 03:15 PM~17101298
> *:wow: Looks sikk bro!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 28 2010, 08:00 PM~17026471
> *i did some more work on this....did some foiling and since i cant paint worth shit, i got some killer ass decals off of trendsetta68.......
> 
> 
> ...




LOVIN IT BRO!!! IS IT FOR ME? CAUSE THATS MY FAVORITE COLOR! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Apr 5 2010, 03:05 PM~17101208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you better get on the skins banwagon lol, theyre takein that division this year  


im just playin bro, the steelers are goin bottom basement this year, i just have a feeling :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'67 is looking sick, dogg. Props.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The 67 is lookin really good bro!! Nice work on it.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 5 2010, 05:34 PM~17102622
> *NEVER........IM EAGLES FAN TILL I DIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 5 2010, 05:40 PM~17102666
> *LOVIN IT BRO!!! IS IT FOR ME? CAUSE THATS MY FAVORITE COLOR! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 ITS MY FAVORITE COLOR TOO!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS BUGS-ONE AND JAMES!!! :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 5 2010, 05:42 PM~17102679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you better get on the skins banwagon lol, theyre takein that division this year
> im just playin bro, the steelers are goin bottom basement this year, i just have a feeling  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ID BE PISSED IF McNABB TAKES THEM TO THE BOWL!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 5 2010, 07:43 PM~17103952
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :twak: .................... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Those decals are sick! Love that ride so far.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2010, 10:00 PM~17105518
> *Those decals are sick!  Love that ride so far.
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN 4 PAGES BACK :uh: ....ANYWAYS HERES THE 

~~OHIO HUSTLER~~







































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

SUPER CLEAN BUILD!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 13 2010, 11:26 PM~17184923
> *SUPER CLEAN BUILD!!!!
> *


THANKS ERIC!!! I CANT WAIT TO PUT A DYNASTY PLAQUE IN THE WINDOW!!! :biggrin: SEE YA THIS WEEKEND !!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking build bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's kills Frank !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 13 2010, 11:24 PM~17184890
> *DAMN 4 PAGES BACK :uh: ....ANYWAYS HERES THE
> 
> ~~OHIO HUSTLER~~
> ...







2 thumbs up :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 28 2010, 06:00 PM~17026471
> *i did some more work on this....did some foiling and since i cant paint worth shit, i got some killer ass decals off of trendsetta68.......
> 
> 
> ...


clean :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That imp look great


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

that 1 real nice piece of work Frank, great job on the paint 2 CLEAN BRO CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good.. hope to see you at the show this weekend


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice & clean homie! Nice work


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS NICE FRANK. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS GUYS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DIDNT WANNA MAKE A NEW THREAD SO HERE THEY ARE....

LIMA SHOW 2010.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

congra. the pics look good thanks for posting


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THATS ALL I HOPE YOU LIKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great pics homie !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks for the pics bro, congrats on all your hardware too!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for the pics frank  looks like it was a pretty good show


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE PIX FRANK. BUT WHERE IS THE BLACK AND RED BUICK  . U REMEMBER, WE TALKED ABOUT IT. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YO DERRICK, THE BLUE AND ORANGE RACE CARS R GREGS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks guys!!!




> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 26 2010, 12:16 AM~17300805
> *NICE PIX FRANK. BUT WHERE IS THE BLACK AND RED BUICK  . U REMEMBER, WE TALKED ABOUT IT. :biggrin:
> *


I DIDNT GET ANY GOOD ONES JEROME  THEY WERE ALL BLURRY BUT I KNOW YOU GOT A COUPLE


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 26 2010, 03:12 PM~17306570
> *thanks guys!!!
> I DIDNT GET ANY GOOD ONES JEROME   THEY WERE ALL BLURRY BUT I KNOW YOU GOT A COUPLE
> *


ITS A SMALL CELL PIX. I DOESN'T SHOW THE TRU BEAUTY OF IT. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 26 2010, 12:17 AM~17300826
> *YO DERRICK, THE BLUE AND ORANGE RACE CARS R GREGS.
> *


What blue & orange car?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THESE ARE GREGS


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:56 PM~17311481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW I COULD DO WHEN I WORK WITH SOME RESIN :biggrin: 
















































TELL ME WHAT CHA YALL THINK? :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Frank... Ive been waiting to start messing with my LS as well....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Have to stop in 4 a min. frank. Looks good so far, i still don't have the hang of resin. :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD FRANK!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 10 2010, 10:19 PM~17448697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what I think..................
















































:biggrin: That's got a great start bro! Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE START.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 10 2010, 11:19 PM~17448697
> *JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW I COULD DO WHEN I WORK WITH SOME RESIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




you wanna know what i think?


































:boink: :naughty: :biggrin: 

looks like a good match frank, now hurry up and finish it so you can send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i have an ls clip for a monte, it doesnt fit though.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 11 2010, 08:33 AM~17452847
> *i have an ls clip for a monte, it doesnt fit though.
> *


Mine does.... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice start frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I APPRECIATE ALL THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS!!!! THATS WHAT KEEPS ME TRING HARDER!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 11 2010, 12:10 PM~17453197
> *Mine does.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




when will this be available? and how much we looking for this clip J?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good so far


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

MORE WORK PUT IN...














































:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKN GOOD FRANK  ITS COMIN OUT GOOD BRO WAT COLOR U GOING ON IT OR IS THAT ONE ON THE BELLY :happysad:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 31 2010, 11:16 PM~17659513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is lookin' real clean! The engine is lookin' good to homie!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looking good frank


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

REAL NICE FRANK, LIKE DA PURPLE ON THE CHAS. :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :x:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17659751
> *LOOKN GOOD FRANK   ITS COMIN OUT GOOD BRO WAT COLOR U GOING ON IT OR IS THAT ONE ON THE BELLY  :happysad:
> *


THANKS FRANK!!! IM GOING WITH TESTORS PURPLE-LICIOUS WIT A LIGHTER PURPLE FOR THE GUTS.. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE I APPRECIATE IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD FRANK. NICE ASS JOB.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 1 2010, 05:28 PM~17666076
> *LOOKIN GOOD FRANK. NICE ASS JOB.
> *


THANKS JEROME :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WELL GOT THE FOIL DONE NOW ITS READY TO LAY SOME CLEAR :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: 

cant wait to see thattt


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

OH HELL YEA, ANOTHER CLEAN MONTE


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE PURPLE FRANK. EVERYTHING PHILADELPHIA HUH. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 5 2010, 12:10 AM~17700339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie you puttin out some serious clean builds!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 5 2010, 04:34 PM~17703486
> *NICE PURPLE FRANK.  EVERYTHING PHILADELPHIA HUH. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: GOTTA CHANGE IT UP ONCE IN AWHILE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 5 2010, 05:19 PM~17703714
> *Homie you puttin out some serious clean builds!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE COMPS!!! 


MAN IM JUST TRING TO GET THE LEVEL OF YOU BIGGDOGGS ON HERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 5 2010, 01:22 AM~17701342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 5 2010, 04:47 PM~17703842
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE COMPS!!!
> MAN IM JUST TRING TO GET THE LEVEL OF YOU BIGGDOGGS ON HERE!!! :biggrin:
> *



Me too.


Keep the great builds goin' bro, you hittin 'em hard with this one !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 5 2010, 03:22 AM~17701342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 5 2010, 11:10 PM~17705383
> *Me too.
> Keep the great builds goin' bro, you hittin 'em hard with this one !
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: AND THANKS TONIO


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 4 2010, 11:10 PM~17700339
> *WELL GOT THE FOIL DONE NOW ITS READY TO LAY SOME CLEAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MONTE IS LOOKING SICKKKKKKKKKKKK. :0 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 5 2010, 11:36 PM~17705598
> *MONTE IS LOOKING  SICKKKKKKKKKKKK. :0  :0
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

interior is done :biggrin: 




























:cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You already know what I think about this one Frank... Sick!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

monte is looks good nice interior work


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet Monte bro I am diggin the color!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: :naughty: :drama: :biggrin: 



looks good frank!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

LOOKIN BAD ASS BRO!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE GOOD WORDS!!!!! I SHOULD HAVE HER WRAPPED UP TONITE :x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 8 2010, 11:10 PM~17733371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie this is some serious work put in, and it shows.

The interior looks fabulous, and I love that banjo steering wheel!!!!!!!!!!!

Lookin' forward to the final product!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT FRANK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS JEROME AND TONY!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WELL I GOT HER DONE.....














































:cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:cheesy: NICE LS HOMIE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 x2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Dawg, that LS came out sick bro!!!


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice work Frank ! Looks like the low low class is going to be strong this year !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 10 2010, 01:15 AM~17744865
> *WELL I GOT HER DONE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats sick :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS JEFF!!!



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2010, 02:35 PM~17749437
> *Nice  work  Frank !  Looks  like  the  low low  class  is  going  to  be  strong  this  year !
> *


THANKS DAVE........I HOPE TO REP TOP THE FULLEST!!!! ITS GONNA BE A BLAST!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Frank!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 10 2010, 12:15 AM~17744865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tHAS WHATS UP HOMIE ! THE HARD WORK PAID OFF AND THAT INTERIOR LOOKS GOOD WITH THE EXTERIOR COLOR!


*<span style=\'font-family:BODINI\'>DYNASTY !*</span>


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks TBONE11



> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 10 2010, 09:37 PM~17753028
> *tHAS WHATS UP HOMIE ! THE HARD WORK PAID OFF AND THAT INTERIOR LOOKS GOOD WITH THE EXTERIOR COLOR!
> <span style=\'font-family:BODINI\'>DYNASTY !</span></span>
> <img src=\'http://www.msnhiddenemoticons.com/Library/extra_large/merende/default/boss.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



THANKS TONE THAT MEANS A LOT BROTHER!!!


AND THANKS CHRIS...ILL BE SEE YOU ON SATURDAY BROTHER!!!!

IM OUT AND ILL BE HAVEN LOTS OF PIX WHEN I RETURN!!!! :biggrin: 


<span style=\'color:green\'>~~DYNASTY WORLDWIDE~~


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That LS is badass bro. Nice work. :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 20 2010, 05:06 PM~17839431
> *That LS is badass bro. Nice work.  :0
> *


thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks alright, not all that.......I could do better


































Just joking Frank, looks sick, I like the color, nice build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow: KLEAN!!! with a damn "K"  nice ass build


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 21 2010, 02:04 PM~17845275
> *Looks alright, not all that.......I could do better
> Just joking Frank, looks sick, I like the color, nice build :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL :biggrin: THANKS JORGE!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS 4PUMP CADDY AND CHRIS!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

STARTED A NEW ONE 66......

~~PURE WHITE~~


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice frank


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 21 2010, 09:24 PM~17850344
> *STARTED A NEW ONE 66......
> 
> ~~PURE WHITE~~
> ...



nice


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 9 2010, 11:15 PM~17744865
> *WELL I GOT HER DONE.....
> 
> 
> ...



nice color combo looks like my brothers old monte :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

'66 looks awesome Frank!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 21 2010, 10:24 PM~17850344
> *STARTED A NEW ONE 66......
> 
> ~~PURE WHITE~~
> ...



SICK homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's a Dynasty legend right there bro! Are you goin' with blue guts? Or a custom "white biscuit tuck" interior? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 21 2010, 11:24 PM~17850344
> *STARTED A NEW ONE 66......
> 
> ~~PURE WHITE~~
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS NICE FRANK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!!!! :cheesy: 

AND TONE IM GOING WITH A BLUE AND WHITE INTERIOR!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin killer frank


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 22 2010, 07:14 PM~17858966
> *THANKS GUYS!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> AND TONE IM GOING WITH A BLUE AND WHITE INTERIOR!!
> *



Thats gonna be deadly homie!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

FOILED UP AND LAYED SOME CLEAR....... :cheesy: 














































:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 2 2010, 10:01 PM~17949715
> *FOILED UP AND LAYED SOME CLEAR....... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS EVAN....ILL BE STARTING ON THE ENGINE SOON


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie thats right on the money !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Frank!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 2 2010, 08:01 PM~17949715
> *FOILED UP AND LAYED SOME CLEAR....... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Man Frank, you can lay down that BMF :thumbsup: looks excellent bro!!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 2 2010, 09:33 PM~17949900
> *Man Frank, you can lay down that BMF :thumbsup: looks excellent bro!!!
> *


X2. ............NICE MONTE :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS BROTHERS!!!




> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 3 2010, 12:33 AM~17949900
> *Man Frank, you can lay down that BMF :thumbsup: looks excellent bro!!!
> *


THANKS JORGE....THATS ONE OF MY PEEVES TOO!!! LOL ITS A PAIN IN THE ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 2 2010, 11:57 PM~17950066
> *
> THANKS JORGE....THATS ONE OF MY PEEVES TOO!!!  LOL ITS A PAIN IN THE ASS!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thats what always slows me down. I hate BMF'ing, but the results are kool.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 21 2010, 11:24 PM~17850344
> *STARTED A NEW ONE 66......
> 
> ~~PURE WHITE~~
> ...


Looking real nice frank, keepit coming Bro.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 2 2010, 08:57 PM~17950066
> *THANKS BROTHERS!!!
> THANKS JORGE....THATS ONE OF MY PEEVES TOO!!!   LOL ITS A PAIN IN THE ASS!!! :biggrin:
> *


I should send you all my cars for foil :roflmao: 

Looks real good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 2 2010, 09:33 PM~17949900
> *Man Frank, you can lay down that BMF :thumbsup: looks excellent bro!!!
> *




Hell yeah looks baddass bro! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 3 2010, 09:23 AM~17951531
> *Thats what always slows me down. I hate BMF'ing, but the results are kool.
> 
> *


HELL YEA IT IS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 3 2010, 10:58 AM~17951808
> *I should send you all my cars for foil :roflmao:
> 
> Looks real good!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: THANKS TONIO,D,AND JIMBO...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

The Chevy is looking great BRO!!! Nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 3 2010, 10:26 PM~17955219
> *The Chevy is looking great BRO!!! Nice work... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

its done.... :biggrin: 

*~~PURE WHITE~~*
























































































































:biggrin: .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Frank you ain't BS'n around !

Pure White is Pure Sick!!!!!!!!!!!


Those wheels set it off! It's got that Lowrod look.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 10 2010, 12:52 AM~18008195
> *its done.... :biggrin:
> 
> ~~PURE WHITE~~
> ...


sweet looking ride man... :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 10 2010, 12:15 AM~17744865
> *WELL I GOT HER DONE.....
> 
> 
> ...


how did i miss this one!!! :dunno: tight monte..liken the color..nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 10 2010, 07:30 AM~18009074
> *Frank you ain't BS'n around !
> 
> Pure White is Pure Sick!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


thanks TONE!! THATS THE LOOK I WAS GOING FOR....HAD TO SWITCH MY STYLE ALIL!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 10 2010, 08:35 AM~18009179
> *how did i miss this one!!! :dunno: tight monte..liken the color..nice job. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT BUILDS HOMIE


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 10 2010, 09:20 AM~18009445
> *GREAT BUILDS HOMIE
> *



X 2


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

bad ass homie!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 10 2010, 01:52 AM~18008195
> *its done.... :biggrin:
> 
> ~~PURE WHITE~~
> ...


Now that's nice Frank. REAL NICE BRO.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 10 2010, 10:26 PM~18013203
> *Now that's nice Frank. REAL NICE BRO.
> *


THANKS BIG D!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jul 11 2010, 11:14 AM~18016070
> *looks good bro :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JIM!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 11:15 AM~18016077
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 RIGHT CLICK SAVE!!!!! THATS DOPE TONE!!! THANKS BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 11 2010, 10:33 AM~18016164
> *:0 RIGHT CLICK SAVE!!!!!  THATS DOPE TONE!!! THANKS BROTHER!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That 66 came out sick brother... Nice work mayne!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS JAMES!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

this is one clean 66 to come out yet! great job homie!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 11:15 AM~18016077
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick builds homie im loving that 66  :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 10 2010, 07:52 AM~18008195
> *its done.... :biggrin:
> 
> ~~PURE WHITE~~
> ...


Thats very nice lookin ride!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That came out very nice Frank!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Very clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 12 2010, 12:07 PM~18023992
> *this is one clean 66 to come out yet! great job homie!
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

AND THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I can do better.......



































J/K Frank, came out really nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 12 2010, 04:16 PM~18025920
> *I can do better.......
> J/K Frank, came out really nice!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL THANKS JORGE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 9 2010, 10:52 PM~18008195
> *its done.... :biggrin:
> 
> ~~PURE WHITE~~
> ...




Nice work 93!!!! :wow: :cheesy: PURE WHITE'S GOT ME AMPED!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 12 2010, 10:23 PM~18029659
> *Nice work 93!!!! :wow:  :cheesy: PURE WHITE'S GOT ME AMPED!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JIMBO!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

FRANK THAT '66 IS LOOKIN' REAL GOOD.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2010, 08:45 PM~18038822
> *FRANK THAT '66 IS LOOKIN' REAL GOOD.
> *


 :biggrin: LONG TIME NO SEE JEROME!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2010, 08:45 PM~18038822
> *FRANK THAT '66 IS LOOKIN' REAL GOOD.
> *


2X nice


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 09:43 PM~18039352
> *:biggrin: LONG TIME NO SEE JEROME!!!
> *


YEP. THEY FINALLY LET ME BACK ON.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2010, 09:56 PM~18039476
> *2X    nice
> *


THANK YOU SIR!!! :biggrin: 



> *modelsbyroni Posted Today, 09:56 PM
> 
> YEP. THEY FINALLY LET ME BACK ON.  *


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Working on a bike,cool. :thumbsup: like to C that. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2010, 10:07 PM~18039622
> *Working on a bike,cool. :thumbsup: like to C that. :biggrin:
> *


  ILL POST PICKS UP WHEN I GET ALIL FARTHER WITH IT......DUCATI 916 :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:08 PM~18039640
> *  ILL POST PICKS UP WHEN I GET ALIL FARTHER WITH IT......DUCATI 916 :biggrin:
> *


Ducati , it must be a tamiya i have the ducati 900 ncr. great kits.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2010, 10:14 PM~18039717
> *Ducati , it must be a tamiya i have the ducati 900 ncr. great kits.
> *


YEP...ITS VERY NICE KIT....I GOT IT FOR 15 AND I COULDNT PASS THAT DEAL UP :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:17 PM~18039743
> *YEP...ITS VERY NICE KIT....I GOT IT FOR 15 AND I COULDNT PASS THAT DEAL UP :biggrin:
> *


Hell yes. thay go for 30 and up.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2010, 10:18 PM~18039768
> *Hell yes. thay go for 30 and up.
> *



:yessad: BUT THEY ARE WELL WORTH THE CASH!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YES THEY R.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:21 PM~18039805
> *[/color]
> :yessad: BUT THEY ARE WELL WORTH THE CASH!!!
> *


U have to pay to play. I pick up the tamiya porsche turbo RSR type 934 $150.00
( just for parts )


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2010, 10:27 PM~18039883
> *U have to pay to play. I pick up the tamiya porsche turbo RSR type 934 $150.00
> ( just for parts )
> *




:wow: THATS RIGHT!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:29 PM~18039912
> *[/color]
> 
> :wow:  THATS RIGHT!!
> *


 :loco: :buttkick: :dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: ITS FOR THE LOVE OF BUILDING D!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:34 PM~18039969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: ITS FOR THE LOVE OF BUILDING D!!!
> *


AMAN BRO AMAN!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NEW PROJECT....DUCATI 916





































 .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN THAT BIKE LOOKS FUCKIN BADASS BRO :wow:  I GOTTA SEE THIS WEN ITS DONE :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good frank :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bike is lookin' killa! 

I love those Tamiya bikes!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!! :biggrin: 

YEA TONE THEM TAMIYA BIKES ARE EXPENSIVE BUT WELL WORTH IT!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 17 2010, 01:42 PM~18068894
> *THANKS GUYS!! :biggrin:
> 
> YEA TONE THEM TAMIYA BIKES ARE EXPENSIVE BUT WELL WORTH IT!!!
> *


If you have a Hobby Lobby around you, you can use the 40% coupon on them. Then they cost about $25. 

But this is if you can find 'em there. :happysad:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 17 2010, 02:48 PM~18068932
> *If you have a Hobby Lobby around you, you can use the 40% coupon on them. Then they cost about $25.
> 
> But this is if you can find 'em there. :happysad:
> ...


YEA WE HAVE ONE BUT NEVER HAVE ANY BIKES  I BOUGHT THIS BIKE AT HEARTLAND FOR 15


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 17 2010, 01:50 PM~18068947
> *YEA WE HAVE ONE BUT NEVER HAVE ANY BIKES   I BOUGHT THIS BIKE AT HEARTLAND FOR $15
> *



:wow: Good find bro !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

buying the kits isnt the expensive part its buying all the detail up stuff that really gets crazy.. I can most all the stuff tamiya makes if ya want another bike hit me up ill see how good i can do on it for you..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 17 2010, 03:01 PM~18069000
> *buying the kits isnt the expensive part its buying all the detail up stuff that really gets crazy.. I can most all the stuff tamiya makes if ya want another bike hit me up ill see how good i can do on it for you..
> *


 :0 COO WHEN I GET SOME EXTRA CASH ILL GET AT YOU!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

COMING ALONG NICE.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

It's going to be a killa FRANK!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks jerome and D!!

COUPLE MORE PIX...






































:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

hno: hno:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

bike looks good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 18 2010, 09:21 PM~18077524
> *bike looks good
> *



real good !


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

bike is nice frank


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

coming together pretty darn nice.. going to have to find some figures to go on them so you can set up late night races..lol..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 18 2010, 06:14 PM~18077456
> *thanks jerome and D!!
> 
> COUPLE MORE PIX...
> ...


BADASS FRANK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GREAT WERK BRO


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 18 2010, 10:14 PM~18077456
> *thanks jerome and D!!
> 
> COUPLE MORE PIX...
> ...


Coming along nice, & is this a yoshimura hayabusa in the back. :biggrin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!!! AND YES IT IS D!!! :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

This is lookin Great!!! I wish I could build one in 1:1 Scale! Motivating for sure! Nice work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 09:53 PM~18078920
> *BADASS FRANK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GREAT WERK BRO
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 18 2010, 10:14 PM~18077456
> *thanks jerome and D!!
> 
> COUPLE MORE PIX...
> ...




:wow: get down brother  shit looks real good frank!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 20 2010, 09:50 PM~18097348
> *:wow:  get down brother   shit looks real good frank!
> *


yeah it do ! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS BROTHERS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DUCATI 916 IS DONE  














































 .


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:wow: Damn Frank that came out looking sick!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2010, 11:23 PM~18148214
> *:wow:  Damn Frank that came out looking sick!!
> *


THANKS CHRIS :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ducati came out good are those real screws holding the body panel on?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 26 2010, 11:20 PM~18148178
> * DUCATI 916 IS DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats sick! nice work frank


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 11:35 PM~18148336
> *ducati came out good are those real screws holding the body panel on?
> *


All tamiya bike kits have real screws. :twak: 

Nice work frank, as allways bro.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looks killer frank..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18148644
> *Looks killer frank..
> *


x2 shinny too :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks killer frank


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Frank you killed it on this one homie!

That blue is beautiful for that bike !


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 27 2010, 11:30 AM~18153634
> *looks killer frank
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS BROS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bike came out really nice Frank!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 06:31 PM~18155983
> *Bike came out really nice Frank!!
> *


thanks james :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BIKE CAME OUT NICE. DECIDED TO TRY THE HONDA BIKE FOR MY FIRST BUILD. NO PIX YET.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 29 2010, 06:25 PM~18176643
> *BIKE CAME OUT NICE. DECIDED TO TRY THE HONDA BIKE FOR MY FIRST BUILD. NO PIX YET.
> *


THANKS MAN!! WILL IT BE DONe BY ZAINESVILLE???


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 29 2010, 08:01 PM~18177837
> *THANKS MAN!!  WILL IT BE DONe BY ZAINESVILLE???
> *


  YES.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 29 2010, 08:17 PM~18178012
> * YES.
> *


 :0 CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I DID ALIL PAINTING AND FOILING YESTERDAY AND JUST LAID SOME CLEAR


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 1 2010, 10:50 AM~18198291
> *I DID ALIL PAINTING AND FOILING YESTERDAY AND JUST LAID SOME CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

looks good frank. foil and trimming on the spear looks great.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 1 2010, 10:50 AM~18198291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats another classic right there bro !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks tonio, jerome and tony!!! i like the trim too!! im getting better in the foiling!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 1 2010, 10:50 AM~18198291
> *I DID ALIL PAINTING AND FOILING YESTERDAY AND JUST LAID SOME CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 62 looks badass nice job on that trim


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 1 2010, 11:50 AM~18198291
> *I DID ALIL PAINTING AND FOILING YESTERDAY AND JUST LAID SOME CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:  foil looks fantastic bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 1 2010, 11:45 AM~18198534
> *looks good frank. foil and trimming on the spear looks great.
> *


X2 Frank, this is bad ass!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 1 2010, 07:50 AM~18198291
> *I DID ALIL PAINTING AND FOILING YESTERDAY AND JUST LAID SOME CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Frank :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 1 2010, 08:50 AM~18198291
> *I DID ALIL PAINTING AND FOILING YESTERDAY AND JUST LAID SOME CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


lov the color, nice work homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMPS GUYS!!! IM TRING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 1 2010, 02:42 PM~18200254
> *:biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMPS GUYS!!!  IM TRING!!! :biggrin:
> *


looks good! which testors laquer is that cuz there is the pink and 2 different purples?! stupid question i know, but pics can play tricks! whats the name thats on the can? i have used almost all of those new laquers minus the pink and purples


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Paint is slick as snot!  cant wait to see this one finished!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18201277
> *looks good! which testors laquer is that cuz there is the pink and 2 different purples?! stupid question i know, but pics can play tricks! whats the name thats on the can? i have used almost all of those new laquers minus the pink and purples
> *



I think it's electric pink.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 1 2010, 11:50 AM~18198291
> *I DID ALIL PAINTING AND FOILING YESTERDAY AND JUST LAID SOME CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice paint work frank  :biggrin:  

and the foil looks mint!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18201277
> *looks good! which testors laquer is that cuz there is the pink and 2 different purples?! stupid question i know, but pics can play tricks! whats the name thats on the can? i have used almost all of those new laquers minus the pink and purples
> *


ITS MODEL MASTER CUSTOM LACQUER SUNRISE RED PEARL....ITS A FORD COLOR


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass Frank... Nice colors for it...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

look good frank


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 1 2010, 09:50 AM~18198291
> *I DID ALIL PAINTING AND FOILING YESTERDAY AND JUST LAID SOME CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


damn frank that bitch is clean cant wait to see the mock up picks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 1 2010, 10:18 PM~18204132
> *damn frank that bitch is clean cant wait to see the mock up picks
> *


x2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS HAVENT BEEN ON A COUPLE DAYS .....OLD ASS COMPUTER :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

...WHATS UP FAM !






DYNASTY !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 4 2010, 03:53 PM~18227712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: WHAT UP TONE LOC.....JUST HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE FAMILIA!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE BRO


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 4 2010, 04:50 PM~18228211
> *VERY NICE BRO
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

HERES A COUPLE MOCK UPS  





































 .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 18 2010, 09:22 PM~18347554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that engine and roof bro !!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats almost the color of my dads 1:1 63 galaxie vert. minus the pearl.

lookin good Frank


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 18 2010, 07:22 PM~18347554
> *HERES A COUPLE MOCK UPS
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie were you get that air cleaner  thanks


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Frank!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS!!!



> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 18 2010, 10:49 PM~18347868
> *looks good homie were you get that air cleaner    thanks
> *


IT CAME WITH THE KIT


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 18 2010, 07:56 PM~18347939
> *THANKS FELLAS!!!
> IT CAME WITH THE KIT
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 18 2010, 07:22 PM~18347554
> *HERES A COUPLE MOCK UPS
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats gangsta...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18347554
> *HERES A COUPLE MOCK UPS
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass frank look good with some pink spokes


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS JAMES AND EVAN!!! YEA IM LOOKING INTO THAT EVAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 19 2010, 04:10 PM~18353891
> *verry nice frank
> *


THANKS CHRIS!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, should look good with some of the shit i sent ya  :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

COMING ALONG NICELY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

To The Top for the homie Frank !!!!!!!!!!!!!

What up bro !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 19 2010, 03:22 AM~18347554
> *HERES A COUPLE MOCK UPS
> 
> 
> ...


nice like it


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 18 2010, 10:22 PM~18347554
> *HERES A COUPLE MOCK UPS
> 
> 
> ...


Man Frank, this is a realy nice build. The paint is on, eng. :thumbsup: Super cool look.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS... JUST A LIL UPDATE ON THE CHASIS :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good frank!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Frank!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 27 2010, 12:11 AM~18416954
> *Looks good Frank!!
> *



2X DINN DINN ON U FRANK LOL :drama:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS!!!  

GOT THE INTERIOR DONE TONITE  






























:biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 27 2010, 12:17 AM~18417018
> *THANKS FELLAS!!!
> 
> GOT THE INTERIOR DONE TONITE
> ...


NICE


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Thats looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin sweet up in here


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Aug 19 2010, 12:50 PM~18353280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet  interior looks real good frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!!! AND HOWS THIS LOOK EVAN? :biggrin: 













ALMOST DONE NEXT PICS WILL BE FINISHED!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin really clean Frank!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

looking good frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks Dave and Phil!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I like it Frank, looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 28 2010, 02:51 PM~18427880
> *I like it Frank, looks good!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you sir!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

COMING ALONG NICELY. C U N 3 WEEKS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 28 2010, 04:58 PM~18428502
> *COMING ALONG NICELY. C U N 3 WEEKS.
> *


SHOULD BE DONE LATER :biggrin: RIGHT ON MAN!!! :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 27 2010, 10:44 PM~18425090
> *THANKS GUYS!!!  AND HOWS THIS LOOK EVAN? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam.nice.what color is that?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS KB
ITS MODEL MASTER CUSTOM LACQUER SUNRISE RED PEARL....ITS A FORD COLOR


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WELL HERES ANOTHER ONE DONE :biggrin: 





















































































ILL TAKE MORE PICS OUTSIDE TOMORROW TO SHOW THE PEARL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that is very clean inside & out..nice build Frank.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 07:22 PM~18429154
> *that is very clean inside & out..nice build Frank.
> *


THANKS ALOT BRIAN :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

It realy came out nice frank, the color is on. How u do the rims.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

looks great Frank, tell me that front bumper design doesn't make you wanna cus a few times during assembly


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 28 2010, 05:58 PM~18429036
> *WELL HERES ANOTHER ONE DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 28 2010, 07:36 PM~18429240
> *It realy came out nice frank, the color is on. How u do the rims.
> *


THANKS D!! I JUST PRIMED THEM AND SHOT THEM WITH THE SAME COLOR I PAINTED THE CAR


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: THANKS GUYS..



> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 28 2010, 08:06 PM~18429365
> *looks great Frank, tell me that front bumper design doesn't make you wanna cus a few times during assembly
> *


YEA I GOT ALIL FRUSTERATED BUT I WALKED AWAY LIKE 3 TIMES BEFORE I REALLY REGRETED WHAT I WAS GONNA DO TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet build !!!!!!!!!!!

I love that color !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18429711
> *Sweet build !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love that color !!!!!!!!!
> ...


thanks brother means alot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 28 2010, 04:58 PM~18429036
> *WELL HERES ANOTHER ONE DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


frank thats off the hook bro im really feeling the speakers in the window nice touch very clean build homeboy


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 02:21 AM~18431289
> *frank thats off the hook bro im really feeling the speakers in the window nice touch very clean build homeboy
> *


THANKS EVAN I APPRECIATE IT BRO!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love the paint scheme. Very original & well placed colors, like the white lower section of the int makes the reds pop. 

looks like a really clean build too.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Aug 29 2010, 10:00 AM~18432055
> *love the paint scheme.  Very original & well placed colors, like the white lower section of the int makes the reds pop.
> 
> looks like a really clean build too.
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMPS HOMIE!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

love it bro..... need to pick me up a 62 now


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice job frank :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks eric and corey....im gonna take some outside pics here soon :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple outside pics :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

looking good Frank.. Ill have to check it out in Zanesville..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 29 2010, 02:34 PM~18433301
> *looking good Frank.. Ill have to check it out in Zanesville..
> *


itll be there RICK :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin killer frank


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 28 2010, 08:49 PM~18429561
> *THANKS D!!  I JUST PRIMED THEM AND SHOT THEM WITH THE SAME COLOR I PAINTED THE CAR
> *


COOL


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

IT SPARKLES IN THE SUN.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 29 2010, 04:44 PM~18433883
> *lookin killer frank
> *


THANKS CHRIS!!

modelsbyroni Posted Today, 06:53 PM 
IT SPARKLES IN THE SUN. 
:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Frank!! That bitch is badass....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 07:36 PM~18434919
> *Nice work Frank!! That bitch is badass....
> *


THANKS JAMES


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats a cool one out in the sun..funny thing, this one got me motivated to do one of my own :biggrin: check my thread for what im throwin down.

Keep up the sweetness Frank!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 10:41 PM~18436347
> *thats a cool one out in the sun..funny thing, this one got me motivated to do one of my own :biggrin:  check my thread for what im throwin down.
> 
> Keep up the sweetness Frank!!!
> *


 :0 DAMN THANKS ALOT BRI!!! NEVER THOUGHT ANYTHING I WOULD BUILD WOULD GIVE* ANYBODY* MOTIVATION TO BUILD!!! THAT MEANS ALOT BRO THANKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 29 2010, 09:52 PM~18436449
> *:0 DAMN THANKS ALOT BRI!!!  NEVER THOUGHT ANYTHING I WOULD BUILD WOULD GIVE ANYBODY MOTIVATION TO BUILD!!!  THAT MEANS ALOT BRO THANKS!!! :biggrin:
> *


*You need to stop it; you get down on some plastic, bro!! *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 30 2010, 07:45 AM~18438835
> *You need to stop it; you get down on some plastic, bro!!
> *


  THANKS BRO MEANS ALOT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

HERES A COUPLE PIXS OF MY NEXT PROJECT..........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea bro... Get down on the bike...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 5 2010, 11:03 PM~18494851
> *HERES A COUPLE PIXS OF MY NEXT PROJECT..........
> 
> 
> ...


wow them fenders an tank are sick..nice job..this is gonna be one bad ass bike for sue.. ill be watchin this one..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 6 2010, 12:06 AM~18494878
> *Hell yea bro... Get down on the bike...
> *


thanks james



> *716 LAYIN LOW Posted Today, 12:06 AM
> 
> 
> wow them fenders an tank are sick..nice job..this is gonna be one bad ass bike for sue.. ill be watchin this one..
> *


thanks jeral!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 5 2010, 11:03 PM~18494851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Bro this bike is freakin' sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That paint is hella nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 6 2010, 12:03 AM~18494851
> *HERES A COUPLE PIXS OF MY NEXT PROJECT..........
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: looks sick frank!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS BROTHERS!!! :biggrin:


I SEE YOU JEROME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN FRANK, U BEEN GETTING DOWN. THAT LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 6 2010, 10:46 AM~18497013
> *DAMN FRANK, U BEEN GETTING DOWN. THAT LOOKS GREAT.
> *


THANKS JEROME...THIS KIT IS PRETTY FUN I MIGHT HAVE TO TRY AND FIND MORE OF THEM!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 6 2010, 10:48 AM~18497018
> *THANKS JEROME...THIS KIT IS PRETTY FUN I MIGHT HAVE TO TRY AND FIND MORE OF THEM!!!
> *


 Frank the tins look great, is that bone dad? And i do have 10 more bike kits. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 6 2010, 11:14 AM~18497133
> *Frank the tins look great, is that bone dad? And i do have 10 more bike kits.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS D...YEA IT IS BONE DADDY...AND ILL LET YOU KNOW BY TOLEDO ...IF YOU WANNA GIVE COUPLE OF THEM UP?? :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 6 2010, 12:00 PM~18497376
> *THANKS D...YEA IT IS BONE DADDY...AND ILL LET YOU KNOW BY TOLEDO ...IF YOU WANNA GIVE COUPLE OF THEM UP?? :biggrin:
> *


Any thing u need bro. u get.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks killer frank.. makes me want to do a bike now


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

It looks sick Frank!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

that paint work on that bike is sick. i have a full blown custom one in the works, its on hold to decide on paint. wish i was that good with graphics, thats definatly what mine needs.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 6 2010, 12:31 PM~18497554
> *Any thing u need bro. u get.
> *


 :thumbsup: 



> *chris mineer Posted Today, 02:20 PM
> looks killer frank.. makes me want to do a bike now *


THANKS CHRIS





> *D.L.O.Styles Posted Today, 02:27 PM
> It looks sick Frank!! *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 



> *ptman2002 Posted Today, 03:10 PM
> that paint work on that bike is sick. i have a full blown custom one in the works, its on hold to decide on paint. wish i was that good with graphics, thats definatly what mine needs. *


THANKS MAN..I WISH I COULD PAINT LIKE THAT TOO.  ..BUT THE ARE DECALS THAT CAME WITH THE KIT!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 6 2010, 10:20 AM~18498258
> *looks killer frank.. makes me want to do a bike now
> *


X2 all ur builds are lookin good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 7 2010, 12:06 AM~18502766
> *X2 all ur builds are lookin good
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS PANCHO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 5 2010, 11:03 PM~18494851
> *HERES A COUPLE PIXS OF MY NEXT PROJECT..........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Frank those tin's are SICK!!! Nice work my friend!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS TONIO AND CHRIS :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

:wave: Frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 8 2010, 01:12 AM~18512213
> *:wave: Frank
> *


 :wave: 

MY CHOPPER COMPLETED  














































:cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 8 2010, 05:12 PM~18518291
> *:wave:
> 
> MY CHOPPER COMPLETED
> ...


fucking sick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

truf :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great!! Get some outside pics and show off that paint. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bro, i love the graphics on this one!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS!!!! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 8 2010, 09:27 PM~18518996
> *Looks great!! Get some outside pics and show off that paint.  :biggrin:
> *


YEA I HOPE ITS SUNNY OUT AND I WILL


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 8 2010, 07:12 PM~18518291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang Fam, you killin' em with this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Those graffix are siiiiick bro !!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That thing is sweet Frank nice job !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN FRANK. THAT CAME OUT RIGHTOUS. LIKE THE PLATE. C U N 10.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS TONE AND DAVE!!! MUCH APPRECIATED!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 8 2010, 09:57 PM~18519285
> *DAMN FRANK. THAT CAME OUT RIGHTOUS. LIKE THE PLATE. C U N 10.
> *


THANKS MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 8 2010, 06:12 PM~18518291
> *:wave:
> 
> MY CHOPPER COMPLETED
> ...



damn frank you dont fuck around this is bad ass


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 9 2010, 12:19 AM~18520895
> *damn frank you dont fuck around this is bad ass
> *


THANKS EVAN...


I GOT SOME OUTSIDE PIX TODAY..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bad ass chopper frank! love the paint man! nice work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2010, 05:28 PM~18526946
> *bad ass chopper frank! love the paint man! nice work!
> *


X2! looks real !!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FAM!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Outside pics look GREAT!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THOSE SOME BAD ASS GRAPHICS HOMIE, :cheesy: GREAT JOB.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks for the comps guys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18526641
> *THANKS EVAN...
> I GOT SOME OUTSIDE PIX TODAY..
> 
> ...


COOL PICS BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

sweet bike homie!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS D AND ERIK!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that bike is sic frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS CHRIS


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WELL I BROUGHT THIS BACK OUTTA THE BOX AND STUCK THE SUSPENSION ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS NICE. TOO TALL FOR ME. FAT DUDES CAN'T CLIMB. :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 11 2010, 01:21 PM~18541042
> *LOOKS NICE. TOO TALL FOR ME. FAT DUDES CAN'T CLIMB.  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL I HEAR YA BRO IM TO FAT TO GET IN IT TOO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Sep 11 2010, 01:21 PM~18541042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT Y THAY MAKE ENGINES HOISTS. LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 11 2010, 01:30 PM~18541102
> *THAT Y THAY MAKE ENGINES HOISTS. LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

WHAT UP HOMIE !

:wave:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS CHRIS




> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 15 2010, 05:57 PM~18576790
> *WHAT UP HOMIE !
> 
> :wave:
> ...


 :wave: WHAT UP FAM!!! IM JUST TRING TO GET MY MONEY RIGHT FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEK END!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 10 2010, 10:29 PM~18538319
> *WELL I BROUGHT THIS BACK OUTTA THE BOX AND STUCK THE SUSPENSION ON IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 thata fucker is high :wow: :biggrin: looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 


you know i was swingin threw :biggrin: 


congrats on the wins today frank, between you an rome, you two got a shit load of plaques :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats on the wins and that truck is awesome!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 11 2010, 12:29 AM~18538319
> *WELL I BROUGHT THIS BACK OUTTA THE BOX AND STUCK THE SUSPENSION ON IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmnnn!! :wow:

Nice looking build so far Frank.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS SCUR-RAPE-INIT AND CHRIS!!!



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2010, 07:58 PM~18599716
> *:biggrin:
> you know i was swingin threw :biggrin:
> congrats on the wins today frank, between you an rome, you two got a shit load of plaques :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO!! CONGRATS ON THE FIRST MANGGGGGG!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 19 2010, 10:39 PM~18606887
> *THANKS SCUR-RAPE-INIT AND CHRIS!!!
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO!!  CONGRATS ON THE FIRST MANGGGGGG!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 19 2010, 10:39 PM~18606887
> *THANKS SCUR-RAPE-INIT AND CHRIS!!!
> THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO!!  CONGRATS ON THE FIRST MANGGGGGG!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I JUST WANTED TO BUMP MY THREAD.....


























:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OH YEAH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 4 2010, 09:01 PM~18734981
> *I JUST WANTED TO BUMP MY THREAD.....
> 
> 
> ...


COOL BROTHER. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 4 2010, 07:01 PM~18734981
> *I JUST WANTED TO BUMP MY THREAD.....
> 
> 
> ...



well deserved frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS JEROME ,D AND EVAN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

:wave: Frank


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 4 2010, 05:01 PM~18734981
> *I JUST WANTED TO BUMP MY THREAD.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 5 2010, 04:56 PM~18742490
> *:wave: Frank
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 05:38 PM~18742859
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 4 2010, 06:01 PM~18734981
> *I JUST WANTED TO BUMP MY THREAD.....
> 
> 
> ...


high 5!! that 67 came out clean!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 5 2010, 09:17 PM~18744723
> *high 5!! that 67 came out clean!!
> *


THANKS BRO!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 4 2010, 08:01 PM~18734981
> *I JUST WANTED TO BUMP MY THREAD.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CLEAN BRO ! LOVE THAT COLOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 6 2010, 09:21 PM~18754562
> *:thumbsup: CLEAN BRO ! LOVE THAT COLOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Just wanted to say m better be at the show or we ganna have problems.. lol.. Shes so said rick... lmao.. Where ya want to do dinner Sat??


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 6 2010, 11:49 PM~18756140
> *Just wanted to say m better be at the show or we ganna have problems.. lol.. Shes so said rick... lmao.. Where ya want to do dinner Sat??
> *


LMAO .......I DONT KNOW...WE WILL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

To the top for the Homie Frank ! What's up bro ! :wave:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 4 2010, 07:01 PM~18734981
> *I JUST WANTED TO BUMP MY THREAD.....
> 
> 
> ...


cooler than a polar bear's toe nails! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Frank if u see something on my sale sile PM me.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 28 2010, 09:30 AM~18929421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: TRING TO MAKE TIME TO BUILD BROTHER!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

M551 on the way monday.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

FRANK THE TANK. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 28 2010, 05:48 PM~18933007
> *FRANK THE TANK. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

HERES A LIL UPDATES ON MY LIFTED 99....I EXTENDED THE SHOCKS ALIL AND PUTTING A RESIN HOOD ON IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

You have that 99 lookin good Frank!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 4 2010, 01:15 PM~18984552
> *HERES A LIL UPDATES ON MY LIFTED 99....I EXTENDED THE SHOCKS ALIL AND PUTTING A RESIN HOOD ON IT..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good bro !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 4 2010, 02:15 PM~18984552
> *HERES A LIL UPDATES ON MY LIFTED 99....I EXTENDED THE SHOCKS ALIL AND PUTTING A RESIN HOOD ON IT..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Like the truck and the paint job, but the tires :thumbsdown: suck! Look to plastics.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 4 2010, 01:15 PM~18984552
> *HERES A LIL UPDATES ON MY LIFTED 99....I EXTENDED THE SHOCKS ALIL AND PUTTING A RESIN HOOD ON IT..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin sick bro! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 4 2010, 04:10 PM~18985351
> *Like the truck and the paint job, but the tires :thumbsdown: suck! Look to plastics.*


 I disagree. Got two sets and they look right. Soft vynil tires. Camara might have made them shiny.  

Lookin good Frank.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 4 2010, 05:19 PM~18985918
> *I disagree. Got two sets and they look right. Soft vynil tires. Camara might have made them shiny.
> 
> Lookin good Frank.
> *


Maybe it is the camara, but from here the tires look like sh#%. :dunno: :barf: :werd: :x:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS GUYS...THE TIRES ARE THEM HARD PLASTIC DIECAST TIRES BUT THATS ALL I COULD FIND


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Put a tamiya dullcote on them to get rid of the sheen.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 4 2010, 07:14 PM~18986824
> *Put a tamiya dullcote on them to get rid of the sheen.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Nov 4 2010, 07:08 PM~18986786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But at still looks good Frank. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 4 2010, 09:25 PM~18987887
> *But at still looks good Frank. :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS D!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Frank!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn... That looks bad ass bro....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks chris and james :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WELL ANOTHER ONE DONE FOR 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Fuck yea bro! this thing is bad ass!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Turned out killer Frank!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man the shocks on that thing look bad ass, very real lookn :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 
This is truly badass bro!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Fam , that frakin' truck is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You put some serious work in that build bro, it came out hella nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS ALOT BROTHERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 17 2010, 07:10 PM~19094399
> *THANKS ALOT BROTHERS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Y R Welcome Frank :biggrin: Nice job on the truck.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. WHATS NEXT.


TANK TANK TANK TANK TANK


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Silverado looks :wow: :wow: 


Nice job bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 17 2010, 09:12 PM~19095500
> *NICE. WHATS NEXT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANSK D!!!




> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 17 2010, 09:39 PM~19095775
> *Silverado looks  :wow:  :wow:
> Nice job bro.
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

what up frank? truck looks good bro..u hitin cinci show this year?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 17 2010, 10:39 PM~19097006
> *what up frank? truck looks good bro..u hitin cinci show this year?
> *


THANKS CHRIS.....IF ALL GOES WELL ILL BE THERE


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So wish Cinci was on a different weekend. I hate missing it.. Hard to pass up NNL east though..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 18 2010, 07:14 PM~19104354
> *So wish Cinci was on a different weekend. I hate missing it.. Hard to pass up NNL east though..
> *


GOTTA GO WHERE THE DOUGH IS...




FRANK, GO TO THE TRUCKSTOP AND CHECK OUT THE HOME PAGE. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 21 2010, 06:46 PM~19126423
> *GOTTA GO WHERE THE DOUGH IS...
> FRANK, GO TO THE TRUCKSTOP AND CHECK OUT THE HOME PAGE. :biggrin:
> *


X2


I SEEN THAT EARLIER!!!!!! YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!! CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!








OH YEA..............................CAN I HAVE IT???? :biggrin: LMAO


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 21 2010, 07:30 PM~19126806
> *X2
> I SEEN THAT EARLIER!!!!!! YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!!  CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!
> OH YEA..............................CAN I HAVE IT???? :biggrin:  LMAO
> *


I hadn't seen it til earlier. Surprised the hell out me. Scrolled down and BAM!!!. Gotta keep the tri-axles.  Maybe this one though.  








, :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

STOP STALKING ME BADDGASS. :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 21 2010, 09:06 PM~19127536
> *I hadn't seen it til earlier. Surprised the hell out me. Scrolled down and BAM!!!. Gotta keep the tri-axles.   Maybe this one though.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Silverado looks clean bro!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2010, 04:08 PM~19133942
> *That Silverado looks clean bro!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 21 2010, 10:09 PM~19127549
> *STOP STALKING ME BADDGASS. :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


I don't like u like that! :buttkick: :nono: :loco:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

what's next up in here Frank???? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 22 2010, 07:36 PM~19135695
> *what's next up in here Frank???? :biggrin:
> *


He's gonna build that tank......huh Frank. lol :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 22 2010, 10:18 PM~19137329
> *He's gonna build that tank......huh Frank.  lol  :biggrin:
> *


IM WORKING ON THAT AND A LIL PRO STREET TOO :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 22 2010, 08:36 PM~19135695
> *what's next up in here Frank???? :biggrin:
> *


Tank Tank Tank!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

for Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah Frank!!! Can't wait to see you finsh this up.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

silverado is dope can`t wait to see the chevelle done


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 4 2010, 06:59 PM~19238481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahh here we go big block chevelle nice!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is so nice ! Bro you got madd skills !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep us posted fam !!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 4 2010, 07:59 PM~19238481
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: here we go :biggrin: looks good frank............. and color picked out yet?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice pro street frank. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS MY BROTHERS!!!




> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 08:36 PM~19239086
> *:wow:  here we go :biggrin:  looks good frank............. and color picked out yet?
> *


THANKS IM THINKING WITH A TWO TONE....GREY AND BLACK!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 5 2010, 11:15 AM~19243452
> *THANKS MY BROTHERS!!!
> THANKS IM THINKING WITH A TWO TONE....GREY AND BLACK!!!!
> *




gonna look mean boy! i hope to see this at one of them shows lol :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Pro Street lookin' good. Through some D's on that tank.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 5 2010, 05:54 PM~19245610
> *Pro Street lookin' good. Through some D's on that tank.
> *


Put some D's on that tank, Frank! :guns: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 4 2010, 03:59 PM~19238481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell yea!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Frank!! Its posted up and Thanks to stilldown for hookin up the pic for ya.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 6 2010, 11:02 PM~19258421
> *Congrats Frank!! Its posted up and Thanks to stilldown for hookin up the pic for ya.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BADASS DARREN!!!! THANKS ALOT BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 6 2010, 11:02 PM~19258421
> *Congrats Frank!! Its posted up and Thanks to stilldown for hookin up the pic for ya.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Fam , well deserved !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats whats up !


Thats a sick Poster to boot ! Beautiful !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats again Frank!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 7 2010, 12:02 AM~19258421
> *Congrats Frank!! Its posted up and Thanks to stilldown for hookin up the pic for ya.
> 
> 
> ...





:0 NICE WORK FRANK!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WAT TO GO FRANK.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Well-deserved!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Frank is the man!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 7 2010, 07:54 PM~19266354
> *Frank is the man!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: THANKS JORGE!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 6 2010, 08:02 PM~19258421
> *Congrats Frank!! Its posted up and Thanks to stilldown for hookin up the pic for ya.
> 
> 
> ...



Daaam congrats 93 clean duece!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 10:39 PM~19268003
> *Daaam congrats 93 clean duece!!!
> *


THANKS JIMBO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I PAINTED MY PRO STREET TODAY AT WORK.....ITS A FADE FROM GREY TO BLACK BUT THE PICS REALLY CANT SEE THAT...... :happysad:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. AND I THOUGHT YOU WERE WORKING HARD, WHEN YOU WERE REALLY TEXTING AND PAINTING. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 14 2010, 08:46 PM~19327300
> *NICE. AND I THOUGHT YOU WERE WORKING HARD, WHEN YOU WERE REALLY TEXTING AND PAINTING. :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS WHAT I DO WHEN WERE SLOW AT WORK!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 6 2010, 09:02 PM~19258421
> *Congrats Frank!! Its posted up and Thanks to stilldown for hookin up the pic for ya.
> 
> 
> ...


  congrats bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 16 2010, 09:34 PM~19088034
> *WELL ANOTHER ONE DONE FOR 2010 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

VIKINGS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 30 2010, 04:49 PM~19459909
> *VIKINGS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :banghead: :loco: :rant: :twak:......... :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Dec 30 2010, 05:49 PM~19459909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :buttkick: :barf: :werd: :loco: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wave: ........... wud up Fam !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 9 2011, 11:22 AM~19546711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: WHAT UP TONE LOC!!!! IM JUST ADDICTED TO BLACK OPS ONLINE AT THE MOMENT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 10 2011, 04:39 PM~19557365
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP TONE LOC!!!!  IM JUST ADDICTED TO BLACK OPS ONLINE AT THE MOMENT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ....... so are my sons ....... they won't even play me in Sports video games anymore .......... :dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 10 2011, 04:42 PM~19557391
> *:biggrin:  ....... so are my sons ....... they won't even play me in Sports video games anymore  .......... :dunno:
> 
> *


IM GONNA HAVE TO GET MADDEN 11 AND WE GONNA HAVE TO GET DOWN ON SOME FOOTBALL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 10 2011, 04:46 PM~19557435
> *IM GONNA HAVE TO GET MADDEN 11 AND WE GONNA HAVE TO GET DOWN ON SOME FOOTBALL!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yep !, I'm garbage at but what the heck, it's all just fun ! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 10 2011, 04:48 PM~19557454
> *Yep !, I'm garbage at but what the heck, it's all just fun !  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

GOT 1 DONE FOR 2011....67 CHEVELLE PRO STREET :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> GOT 1 DONE FOR 2011....67 CHEVELLE PRO STREET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn im likin that Chevelle bro! Looks mean as hell!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out bad ass Frank!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> > GOT 1 DONE FOR 2011....67 CHEVELLE PRO STREET :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

What's up Frank!!!! That Chevelle came out clean bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 16 2011, 11:32 AM~19883197
> *What's up Frank!!!! That Chevelle came out clean bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: JORGE!!!THANK YOU SIR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

What up Fam! Wholy crap that Chevelle is Sick bro!

That color makes it look so sinister. It looks like it could
be the next XXX movie car :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2011, 03:45 PM~19885108
> *What up Fam! Wholy crap that Chevelle is Sick bro!
> 
> That color makes it look so sinister. It looks like it could
> ...


THANKS FAM!!! HOW YOU BEEN BIGG T???


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

came out killer!! did you use the D pendant for that trunk layout?! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

For my brotha .............


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks for the bump fam!!!

so heres a couple updates......... :happysad:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Liking that paint Frank!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 12 2011, 11:33 PM~20326207
> *Liking that paint Frank!!
> *


X2.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 12 2011, 11:13 PM~20324853
> *thanks for the bump fam!!!
> 
> so heres a couple updates......... :happysad:
> ...


Do Work Son!

I had to say it once Frank ! :biggrin: 

Bro that is turnin' out lovely, and the engine is on point. 
Nice plug wires! That color is sweeeeet !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 13 2011, 01:33 AM~20326207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: doin it in DYNASTY STYLE!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 13 2011, 01:23 PM~20329047
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: doin it in DYNASTY STYLE!!!
> *



Yes sirrr !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 12 2011, 10:13 PM~20324853
> *thanks for the bump fam!!!
> 
> so heres a couple updates......... :happysad:
> ...


sick!!!!!! love the two tone colors


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 13 2011, 10:15 PM~20333498
> *sick!!!!!! love the two tone colors
> *


thanks E!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 13 2011, 12:13 AM~20324853
> *thanks for the bump fam!!!
> 
> so heres a couple updates......... :happysad:
> ...


IS THIS GONNA BE ON THE TABLE THIS WEEK END :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

niiiiceee homie!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Apr 14 2011, 03:02 PM~20338730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fam!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 08:53 AM~20326911
> *Do Work Son!
> 
> I had to say it once Frank !  :biggrin:
> ...




:wow: HE SAID DO WORK SON! :biggrin: thats whats up........ nice work frank........... making new shit for the model car mag huh :biggrin:  looks good brother


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 14 2011, 07:53 PM~20341037
> *:wow:  HE SAID DO WORK SON! :biggrin:  thats whats up........ nice work frank........... making new shit for the model car mag huh :biggrin:    looks good brother
> *


YOU KNOW IT BROTHER!!!! REPPIN TO THE FULLEST!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 14 2011, 09:32 PM~20341262
> *YOU KNOW IT BROTHER!!!!  REPPIN TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *





DO WERK SON! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats sick frank. Clean truck bro. Love the colors.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Frank, that truck is bad ass bro! Nice clean classic all around bro...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn frank that bish is clean !!!!!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

nice work frank! loving that blue color combo! :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

badass truck homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 22 2011, 11:34 PM~20399997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks evan :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by owenart714+Apr 23 2011, 03:38 AM~20401268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fam that truck is beautiful. You doin' some mighty cleeeeean buildin'!

Plus those shades of blue go together like pimps and hoes !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2011, 01:18 PM~20402729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fam!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 22 2011, 06:19 PM~20399865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick truck homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 22 2011, 08:19 PM~20399865
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: u know i love those 50's, bad ass bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+May 18 2011, 12:44 AM~20575684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool looking truck frank.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 18 2011, 05:24 PM~20580158
> *Cool looking truck frank.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks d


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 22 2011, 03:28 PM~20604269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Frank!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Not a fan of the color, but that build itself is lookin F'n great Frank! Nice work bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 22 2011, 02:28 PM~20604269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 22 2011, 09:19 PM~20399865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+May 22 2011, 02:58 PM~20604379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 23 2011, 12:19 AM~20399865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

integra looks real good, where do you get your flocking from? I get mine from www.craftflocking.com


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS MAN...ITS KENS KUSTOM FUZZI FUR ...I GOT IT FROM SCALEDREAMS


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 26 2011, 11:32 PM~20637088
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: I opened my mouth to early Frank! The detail makes the color just right on this!! bad ass bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks brother!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats nice bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks james!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

truck came out really nice. great details.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

modelsbyroni said:


> truck came out really nice. great details.


thanks brother!!! where the hell you find my thread?? i couldnt find it!!! lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

click your name, go to profile, search threads started by..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

93FULLSIZE said:


> thanks brother!!! where the hell you find my thread?? i couldnt find it!!! lol


Page 5, where mines was. I hadn't posted in three months, thought I would've been further back.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks bro for the TTT.....so ill think ill add this


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WHATS THE PLAN.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

modelsbyroni said:


> WHATS THE PLAN.


 X2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

JUST A CLEAN CURBSIDE THATS ALL!!:biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

chris mineer said:


> lookin good bro


thanks chris!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

93FULLSIZE said:


>


TRUCK CAME OUT NICE FRANK:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks Big Jim!!!!! good to see you on again!!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

93FULLSIZE said:


> thanks bro for the TTT.....so ill think ill add this


Cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

93FULLSIZE said:


> thanks bro for the TTT.....so ill think ill add this........


ooh, thats nice fam !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

93FULLSIZE said:


> thanks bro for the TTT.....so ill think ill add this


This is gonna be kool as hell!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

93FULLSIZE said:


> thanks bro for the TTT.....so ill think ill add this





modelsbyroni said:


> WHATS THE PLAN.





93FULLSIZE said:


> JUST A CLEAN CURBSIDE THATS ALL!!:biggrin:


COOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

darkside customs said:


> This is gonna be kool as hell!


im tring james!!!


badgas said:


> COOL!!!!!!!!


thanks sir!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

getting closer to being done =]


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Frank hard at work!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

badgas said:


> Frank hard at work!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


its hard but im tring brother!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

93FULLSIZE said:


> getting closer to being done =]


Thats lookin good bro !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

modelsbyroni said:


> nice.





Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats lookin good bro !


thanks homies!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

i like it, looks good, kinda VIP style with a little euro touch to it. Nice job, bro!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

looks killer Frank.. Makes me want to pull out a vip car and build it..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

phatras said:


> looks killer Frank.. Makes me want to pull out a vip car and build it..


thanks rick!!! i think i still might buy that other one off ya!!!:biggrin:


rollin yota28 said:


> i like it, looks good, kinda VIP style with a little euro touch to it. Nice job, bro!


thanks bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice-ass build!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> Nice-ass build!!


thanks bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

93FULLSIZE said:


>


Homie that went together so well and real cleeeeean ! I love the touch with the blue ******** lights.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

" O " so nice!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Homie that went together so well and real cleeeeean ! I love the touch with the blue ******** lights.


thanks tone!!! i had to put that lil touch on it!!


badgas said:


> " O " so nice!!!!!


thank you d!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

diggin that lex Frank!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Lookin' good Frank. Love the light treatment. Thats a 100 dollar fine for no front plate.:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

another one done for 11'


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. SCALELOWS:angel: STEERING WHEEL.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

93FULLSIZE said:


> another one done for 11'


Clean as always brother! I'm lovin' that color you got on it !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THANKS TONE AND JEROME!! HERES A LIL GASSER THAT I THOUGHT WAS PRETTY BADASS TO BUILD!!

























































:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT. LIKE THE WAY U DID THE CHASSIS.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks Great Frank! Nice work bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

modelsbyroni said:


> LOOKS GREAT. LIKE THE WAY U DID THE CHASSIS.


thanks brother!!


Scur-rape-init said:


> That looks Great Frank! Nice work bro.


thanks vance!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

caddy and gasser are F*cking wicked bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, that Big John Gasser looks Solid bro ! Love that chassis !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey frank some real nice work coming out of your shop. Thanks for shareing bro, love that olds.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

hocknberry said:


> caddy and gasser are F*cking wicked bro!!





Trendsetta 68 said:


> Yea, that Big John Gasser looks Solid bro ! Love that chassis !





badgas said:


> Hey frank some real nice work coming out of your shop. Thanks for shareing bro, love that olds.


thanks brothers!!!


----------

